# FOTOS TOMADAS POR LIA VI AÑO 2008



## Lia_01

*El otro día fui a la Clínica Maison de Santé en Chorrillos a visitar a una tía. De Miraflores a Chorrillos demoró el taxi más de media hora en llegar, un caos vehicular terrible en todo Miraflores y en Barranco en la Avenida San Martín, combi tras combi, no avanzada el tráfico, hasta que por fin llegamos.hno::bash: De pasadita llevé mi cámara de fotos, saliendo de la visita caminamos por la Avenida Pedro de Osma, un policía particular me dijo "tenga cuidado con su cámara", y la verdad es que me diO algo de miedo, así que la guardé y me dirigí directamente a la casa Museo de Osma. Hace años la conocí por adentro pero de noche ya que con mi esposo fuimos a un coctel. Ahora tenía curiosidad de conocerla de día, ya que de noche dicen que todos los gatos son pardos:lol:: *



























VITTORIO ALFIERI


----------



## Lia_01

NO PUEDE SER, ME HAN BORRADO TODAS LAS FOTOS QUE HE PEGADO POR QUÉ??? HAY UNA MANO NEGRA POR AQUÍ???? SERÁ POR EL COMENTARIO DEL ARBORICIDIO????


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

=O


Ala... Exijo una explicación!!!



Chéveres las fotos del Museo Pedro de Osma.


----------



## roberto_vp

Parece que el foro esta raro... hay posts que no se ven y para entrar a un thread he tenido que hacer click muchas veces :S

Por cierto, las fotos que se ven estan buenísimas!


----------



## Lia_01

*Museo de Osma pueden ver las fotos?*

no sé que pasa, pero no veo las fotos que he pegado, se me desconect a cada ratohno:
*La entrada creo que me costó 10 soles, lo tienen supercuidado.*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*Uf, me he quedado mareada, tantas puertas, corredores, ventanas, que prácticamente no he visto casi nada de las antigüedades que se exhiben:nuts:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Hay otra parte de la casa, es decir como una segunda casa que queda atrás de la primera casa, muy bellas:*








*
Ven al fondo detrás de la segunda casa? ahí hay tremendo jardín que no tiene árboles, eso lo alquilan para recepciones, como el caso del matri de nuestro Juan Diego Florez:*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*Ven las fotos? ya se arregló?*


----------



## Tyrone

:applause:

Muy buenas las fotos Lia ... muy iteresante el museo Pedro de Osma


----------



## Aedus

Qué lindo el tan mentado Museo de Osma. Yo me imaginaba que era de estilo republicano. Me encantan las molduras en ventanas y techos y esos vitrales. Además la casa rodeada de jardines crea un ambiente muy agradable, pues la vista desde la casa a través de esos ventantales nos parece que el tiempo está detenido y nos aisla del ruido de la calle.


----------



## Limanidad

Las fotos cargan muy lentamente, pero las pude ver. Aunque no lo creas,es la primera vez que veo el Museo de Osma por dentro con el detalle que has puesto. Por momentos da la impresión de una casa aún en uso por sus habitantes antes que un museo. lindas fotos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Si te fijas bien puedes notar fotos con presidentes de varios paises de la època, pero tengo entendido que la mas valorada de esas fotos es justamente en la que aparece María Félix, maravillosa mujer de gran carácter. Diosa del cine mexicano que visitaba frecuentemente a Don Pedro de Osma.

Yo hice un thread muy parecido al tuyo en año pasado como por agosto, en realidad el museo vale su peso en oro, una pena que no le hayas tomado fotos a la colecciòn de piezas de márfil y plata que tienen en el ala derecha.

Ese museo necesita mas promociòn. Gracias por los recuerdos....


----------



## Canelita

Lía, este museo es toda una joyita. Recuerdo haber visto el thread de Vane, pero una nunca se cansa de ver este lugar aunque sea en fotos. Como bien dices, todo se ve súper cuidado y los jardines son espectaculares. Espero poder visitar el museo en persona algún día, pero por el momento tengo estas hermosas fotos tuyas para darme una idea.

¡Gracias, Lía!!! 

PD: Mi tiempo está más limitado estos días, pero siempre trataré de visitar tus threads...


----------



## Costanero

Lia sacandole el jugo a su camara, gracias x las fotos


----------



## roberto_vp

Qué belleza de museo!!


----------



## Inkandrew9

Woow ha sido toda una experiencia ver a traves de tus fotos este museo barranquino. Salu2 Lìa.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ayer puse un post pero se "borró" por lo visto...*

De todos modos,repito lo que escribí en dicho post :* MARAVILLOSO MUSEO DE OSMA !!!!!! :banana::banana::banana::banana:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias, espero que no se borre este mensaje, ahora por precaución voy a copiarlo en Word, que ayer me costó un trabajo volver a poner las fotos, pero la segunda vez ya las copié en Word.
He leído todos vuestros comentarios y estoy de acuerdo con todos ustedes, Tyrone.... Aedus efectivamente es como que entras al túnel del tiempo....:nuts:, Limanidad..... VAne, ten paciencia, si he tomado fotos del museo de plata; lo que pasa es que estoy poniendo las fotos tal como hice el recorrido, María Félix fue la primera que reconocí:lol:Canelita.....Costanero...Roberto...Inka...Miraflorino-Dodi, ayer vi que habías puesto un comentario pero haciendo clic en el thread no habían fotos ni tu comentario:bash:. Me comuniqué con Vane y me dijo que estos foros estaban en mantenimiento y por eso pasó lo de ayer:cheers:
Hay una galería de arte, me gustaron los cuadros que se estaban exhibiendo del artista Ceccarelli que creo que es loretano, estuvo un día en el programa del Chema Salcedo canal 6:*












































































































*Me gustó el trabajo de este artista. Mañana pongo las fotos de la última parte del Museo que está en un semisubterráneo con aire acondicionado.*


----------



## papiriqui

muy bacan ,,q bonito q esta ese museo..ojala sigamos apoyando la cultura en Lima... la cultura en todas sus expresiones!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*papirriqui de acuerdo contigo
Por último no fui a la Platería Camusso sino que en los jardines de la Casa de Osma en la parte derecha bajando por unas escaleritas están las galerías que contienen las antiguedades en plata, marfil, en esta parte funciona aire acondicionado bien frío, Vane, me imagino que te imaginabas a esto?:*


----------



## Lia_01

*MUSEO DE OSMA BARRANCO*









Al medio hay como un escudo de armas


----------



## Inkandrew9

Gracias por la fotos Lía, ya sabía algo de la obra de Gino Ceccarelli por la expo "La Piel de un rio", he estado buscando fotos de su obra pero no hay mucho, salvo una que encontré. A mi parecer sus pinturas siempre tienen un referente de la selva y su ultima expo se refiere a que antes de la creación ya existía la mujer (o algo así) yo tambien vi la entrevista que le hizo el Chema, ademas que me parece interesante lo que dijo referente a su impresión de los artistas limeños y su obra, cuando empezó a estudiar pintura, ya que segun el la recurrencia de lo "abstracto" se debe a que era la forma de expresar su visión de lo que los rodea, ya que artistas como Gino (de la selva) pintaban la selva y su exhuberancia, los artistas de la sierra sus paisajes, mitos y costumbres, ... quizá tenga bastante de acertado su apreciación no???.

Salu2


----------



## Lia_01

*MUSEO DE OSMA BARRANCO*

*espadas, sables etc:*








:lol::lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts::cheers:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Y hay mas!!! me parece muy buena la cantidad de objetos que se exponen en el museo Pedro de Osma, estas muestras de plateria del SXIX (creo) estan bakanes, me llama bastante la atención el crucifijo, el armadillo, el ave mirando para abajo, los tupus, el nacimiento y todo lo demas. 
Este museo es toda una Joyita Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Lia_01

*hOLA Inka, desgraciadamente sólo vi el final de la entrevista, después quise grabarla al día siguiente pero se me olvidó. Me gustan bastante todos sus cuadros, es decir los que se estaban exhibiendo en esta galería del Museo de Osma.
Aquí acabó la visita al museo, hay bastante para ver por 10 soles no me parece caro ya que tiene un buen mantenimiento.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Barranco*

*Ya para acabar el día les pongo las fotos de mi caminata antes y después del Museo de Osma. Antes: En el límite con Chorrillos, en esa casa de enfrente qué funcionará ahí? tiene bandera:*




























*Saliendo del Museo de Osma:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Barranco*










*Paso por el Museo de la Electricidad (izquierda)*









*Tengo sed, hace demasiado calor, cruzo la plaza municipal y me voy al bar Juanito a tomarme unas chelitas :cheers:*














































*SALUD:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:
VANE: por favor dime cual es el link de las fotos de este museo que tomaste el año pasado, ya que seguramente se me han pasado muchas cosas.*


----------



## roberto_vp

Me encanta la Av. Pedro de Osma en Barranco, esos árboles tan viejos (ojalá los cuiden y no acaben caídos como pasó con uno de los que están llegando a Chorrillos) le dan un encanto especial al lugar. Felizmente la mayoría de casas antiguas en esa zona aún están bien conservadas.


----------



## Lia_01

*Ojalá Roberto que a ningún alcalde se le ocurra decir que están enfermos para talarlos y ensanchar la pistahno:Lo que si necesitan es que se les pode (nunca en verano) y que controlen las raíces, el tronco, para que no se caiga alguno y cause alguna desgracia. Deben darle vitaminas o mejor dicho minerales:nuts: Ojalá también que se corrija esa mala costumbre que tiene la gente de orinarse en el tronco de un árbol, ya se sabe que los perros lo hacen, más que suficiente. El amoniaco de la orina quema. *


----------



## Limanidad

Lia, en la casa con bandera funciona la radio "Filarmonía" , "la única radio cultural del Perú"; así reza su slogan, creo. Los trabajos en plata son impresionantes, la maestría de los artesanos admirable. Las fotos del "Juanito" me provocaron un sanguche con jamón del norte, que espero hayas probado; sino lo hiciste debes de regresar, porque realmente son deliciosos.
Saludos.


----------



## Limeñito

Me gustaron las muestras de platería.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Buenas fotos Lìa, recuerdo la caminata que me dì por ahi ya que estaba medio perdido y estaba buscando La Plaza de Barranco ... jejej me habìa pasado hasta el comienzo de Chorrillos ... aun asi estuvo buena la lateada, muy acogedora la plaza, y bueno ya despues me metì un sanguchòn justo en el establecimiento que has fotografiado ... Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas tardes y muchas gracias*

*Limanidad, muchas gracias por la información, no tenía ni idea que era Radio Filarmonía, que la escucho bastante.
Limeñito, muy hermosas las antigüedades en plata.
Inka y Limanidad, claro que me provocó comerme un pan con jamón del norte, pero estaba restableciéndome de una gastritis, en verano como que la comida cae muy pesada, la próxima vez si me como uno, que estaba bien provocativo la pierna de chancho, creo que es la pierna??? con una cebadita caliente, será en invierno:cheers:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Destrozo de la avenida Arequipa en Miraflores*

*ayer en la mañana me fui a Plaza Vea caminando, aproveché para ir por esta avenida a pesar de que me cayó terrales, casi no se podía caminar entre la tierrra los huecos etc. El colmo de los colmos EL JEFE DE LOS ALBAÑILES ME DIJO QUE ESTABA PROHIBIDO TOMAR FOTOS:bash::bash:QUÉ DIJE??? ESTO ES LA VÍA PÚBLICA, NO HAY NINGUNA EMBAJADA POR ACÁ, YO CONOZCO MIS DERECHOS, YO PAGO ARBITRIOS Y PREDIALES PARA MANTENER ESTE DISTRITO Y USTEDES TENGAN ESTa OPORTUNIDAD DE DESTROZAR NUESTRAS CALLES. (estoy como la Gise que le dijo algo parecido al urraco de Magaly:lol::nuts Los albañiles muy amables, ellos más bien posaban para las fotos, y me dijeron que YA NO VAN A BOTAR NINGÚN ÁRBOL (ver para creer)????:*





























*ESTÁN MUY AMARGOS, NO TIENEN NINGÚN CLIENTEhno:*






















































QUE ESPANTO EL MURO DEL CAJÓN AMARILLO NO PEGA CON ESA FEALDAD


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lia_01 said:


> VANE: por favor dime cual es el link de las fotos de este museo que tomaste el año pasado, ya que seguramente se me han pasado muchas cosas.[/B]


Ya listo te lo he pasado por pm.

Me gustan las fotos en general, pero las del àrea de la platerìa y márfil están bonitas pero no le hacen suficiente justicia a la impresionante belleza y riqueza que tiene este museo en ese orden.

El Cristo de márfil y plata no se ve en su dimensiòn real y me parece si no me equivoco que tiene por lo menos 1,20 M. de altura si no es un poco mas. Es la pieza que mas impresiona, ademàs los pequeños tallados de animales en plata, llenos de delicadeza y fino manejo de la plata son incomparables. 

Creo igual que tu, que el museo no cobra para nada cara la entrada y poder apreciar lo que este caballero coleccionò durante su vida simplemente no tiene precio.

Una pena que no haya tenido descendencia, pero sus sobrinos herederos le han dado un excelente uso a sus propiedades. Con el ingreso manejan una fundaciòn que ayuda a los mas necesitados.

Gracias Lìa por la foto de la posada del Ángel, si no me equivoco ese es el mas grande de los tres?? es el que tiene el segundo piso tipo abalconado??

Lindo lugar en donde no solo puedes tomarte un buen vino Tacama http://www.tacama.com/ (aunque no les recomiendo la sangrìa que no la hacen con un buen vino), si no que puedes disfrutar tambièn de un rato super agradable con mùsica en vivo que no te impide para nada una fina tertulia.

Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Lia_01

*PARECE QUE LAS AUTORIDADES MUNICIPALES VEN ESTOS THREAD*

*Vane, podría tener 1.20m. Yo no conozco mucho Barranco. No sabía que habían tres posadas del Ángel, nunca he entrado. Yo la verdad es que no tomo ni gota de alcohol, me cae mal, debo tener en mi ADN algún gen que rechazo cualquier tipo de bebida alcohólica y también el tabaco, no fumo, ni tomo.:cheers:Me gusta la sangría pero me da un tremendo dolor de cabeza. Yo sólo brindo con Coca Cola helada, mi bebida favorita y en invierno café, bebida que me encanta, no así el té.
Vane te contesté el PM, vi tus fotos del Museo, lindas, y en invierno con la neblina, parece una casa de una película antigua.

Siguiendo con la avenida Arequipa, metí mi cámara dentro de las rejas del CAJÓN AMARILLO:*














































hno:hno:hno:


















:bash::nuts:


















mIRAFLorino-dodi, la casa que está escondida entre árboles y que te gusta:


----------



## Lia_01

*Los obreros me aseguraron que no iban a sacar los árboles, parece que a último momento cambiaron el plan*









*
Una sonrisa para la cámara, ellos saben que van a salir por Internet:lol:*





































mmmm aunque los árbolitos no reciben agua, se están secando los pobreshno::cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*esos árboles morirán antes de que los talen, no reciben semanas ni una gota de agua*



















*Ojalá que se les ocurra también parchar las veredas, casi me caigohno*:









*Otro trabajador figuretti que le gustan las cámaras*


















*
Están avanzando muy lento....que ya llegan los presidentes....qué pasó aquí van a pensar? cómo el terremoto no fue en una ciudad al sur de Lima? debe haber sido tremendo que hasta Lima ha sufrido.  

ICPNA, NO SE PUEDE CRUZAR, NO FUNCIONA EL SEMÁFORO PORQUE CREEN QUE COMO LA AREQUIPA ESTÁ CERRADA NO HAY NECESIDAD DE QUE FUNCIONEN, Y SE OLVIDARON DE LOS PEATONES, QUE NO PUEDEN CRUZARhno:hno:hno:hno::bash:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Quizá es una escuela de manejo.. o alguna academia de otro tipo. Me parece pésimo color para una vivienda.

Mi fox terrier a lo mucho duró una semana u.u y no es que se haya muerto por si aca ah! sino que mi mamá no quería mascotas acá u.u y se lo llevaron  cuando viva solo será lo primero q me compre. aparte de la refri xD! :lol:


----------



## J Block

Qué bonitas tus últimas fotos, Lía! Concuerdo contigo, ese amarillo es horroroso.


----------



## roberto_vp

Dios! hasta en nuestras fotos salen los mismos carros jajajaja. Esa casa amarilla la malogra.. que raro.. no creo que sea nada muy comercial (las restricciones de zonificación sí funcionan aquí), presumo que se trata de un nido. El parque al último se llama Chabuca Granda? Yo puse otro nombre que me salió en la guía de calles jajaja que mareooo... creo que la proxima aviso donde voy a ir a tomar fotos, aunque me decidí a última hora 
Saludos!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Me preocupa que no haya gente casi, creo que vi una persona o dos por ahì... menos incluso que en el thread de Robert!!!

Esa parte de Surco siempre me ha encantado... Que tan lejos estabas del museo del Oro... hace "ratòn" que no me asomo por esos lares.


----------



## papiriqui

veo q hay una franca competencia entre los parques miraflorinos y surcanos,, pero ( no es por q sea surcano),, estos ultimos me parecen mas vistosos,,debe ser por q en miraflores la gente va " mas de un lado a otro" es mas comercial,,..y esto hace q se decuiden un poco mas... pero van por ahi.
es loco,, q dentro de una misma ciudad tengamos diferentes tiempos..muchas veces cuando estaba nublado en miraflores ,,en surco habia un sol de la patada....en la combi estaba q me ponia y quitaba la chompa o casaca..en menos de 30 min de recorrido.
el teatro canout...ese carlos alvarez..la verdad es un maestro del humor me da risa esa imitacion de paolin lin-lin " ahhh ya puessss"


----------



## Canelita

Luego de visitar el thread de Roberto, siento ahora una extraña sensación de dejavu... :nuts:

Lía, los parques bonitos, pero qué pena que los residentes no los aprovechen, así no da muchas ganas mantenerlos...pero en fin, están amplios y bien cuidados. Me gustó la estatua a nuestro poeta mayor...y Pepino parece estar hecho de algodón, qué lindo.

!Saludossss, Lía!!!!!


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenos días
kametza, block, roberto así sea escuela de manejo, nido, no se puede permitir eso, como que irrita la vista, malogra "el panorama":nuts:
Los fox terrier son unos perros muy alocados, son hiperactivos, y atacan como si fueron pittbull, a pesar de que tienen un tamaño pequeño.
Roberto, la verdad es que yo no vi ninguna placa ni ninguna escultura de Chabuca Granda, pero así me dijo que se llamaba tanto el hombre del serenazgo como el jardinero, habrá que creerles. Yo fui el viernes de la semana pasada temprano, antes de ir donde mi prima a recoger una cosa que le presté.
Vane, no sé qué tan lejos esté el Museo de Oro, éste está en Monterrico, yo la verdad es que por esas zonas me pierdo:nuts:
papirriqui, Surco es más seco, sus parques tienen canales de regadío del río Surco, te has dado cuenta en las fotos salen esos canales con agua. Están mejor conservados ya que nadie LOS PISA, nadie LOS USA....según una amiga que vive en Chacarilla dice que a ella le da miedo hacer footing en la calle o parques ya que según ella hay muchos intentos de secuestro, así que se ha comprado una bicicleta estática, y esos aparatos de gimnasia que sirven para correr dentro de tu casa, QUE ABURRIDOhno:
Canelita, lo que más me gusta igual que a tí es nuestro César el poeta. Pepino se ve que recién salía de la peluquería perruna. Recuerdo cuando tenía mis 3 fox terrier cuando los llevaba a bañar y cortar el pelo (el charm les decían en la veterinaria) llegaban a la casa todos lindos, limpios, perfumados, lo primero que hacían era correr hacia el jardín y revolcarse en el pasto húmedo, quedaban taaaan sucios que daba bronca:lol:*


----------



## papiriqui

asi es lia ,,surco es mas seco,,menos humedo..y estar en algunos parques de surco te dan una sensacion,,q estas en medio del campo , en un entorno natural ( mas aun por q surco esta flanqueado por cerros) o de un bosque,,, por q son mas solitarios..pero es bacan ..hay una sensacion de tranquilidad en ellos,,, te puedes mandar buenas siestas..mientras lees un periodico,, los vecinos ciudan mucho el grass,, por eso q no ves mucha gente corriendo en ellos. y tambien se evita el "popo" de los perros....todos estos irrigado por "la acequia surco",, nunca entendi ,, por q le dicen rio???


----------



## roberto_vp

Vane de Rosas said:


> Que tan lejos estabas del museo del Oro... hace "ratòn" que no me asomo por esos lares.


Vane, el Museo de Oro debe estar como a 15 cuadras subiendo por la Av. Primavera, pasando el puente que divide a Chacarilla de Monterrico, ya es otra zona.. casi pegada al cerro.


----------



## Limanidad

Chacarilla es una zona apacible que espero continue así; Lia, es la primera vez que veo una estatua de César Vallejo presentable, he logrado ver algunas en algunos distritos que realmente parecen hechas por algún escultor torpe, lo único que le puedo cuestionar es el pedestal. Buenas fotos Lia, dejo una interrogante que me atormenta ¿cual sería la probabilidad que Lia y Roberto se tomaran una foto uno al otro de casualidad?.
Saludos y buenas fotos.


----------



## Lia_01

*Urb. La Aurora pertenece al distrito de Miraflores*

*Hola Gente Muchas gracias por sus comentarios. 
Papirriqui, esas acequias son ramales del río Surco, eso me han dicho.
Roberto, hace muchos años fui al Museo de Oro, pero no recuerdo dónde quedaba, pegado al cerro, creo que al lado de ESAN?
Limanidad, yo primera estatua de César Vallejo que veo, me gustó. A lo mejor Roberto y yo nos hemos cruzado, al menos Roberto me podría reconocer ya que en Navidad puse una foto mía en el Jirón y creo que en casi un año no he cambiado mucho:lol:, creo que en el Album, la próxima vez Roberto si me ves me pasas la voz, ya que tal vez para tí sería más fácil identificarme ya que yo soy demasiado miope y tendría que ver una foto tuya.
Esta vez nos vamos un poquito más alla del distrito de San Antonio, llegamos a la Aurora, que es un poco más moderna que San Antonio, creo que es de finales de los 50s o principios de los 60s. Miraflorino-Dodi nos podría dar alguna pista.
Acompáñenme a caminar, como casi todos saben que las fotos las tomo aprovechando mi footing diario. Empecemos por la calle Castro Iglesias, llegué volteando la Avenida Ricardo Palma a la vuelta del Colegio Pestalozzi y Club Suizo:*

Paso delante de la casa de nuestra profesora de piano en los años 70s, una señorita alemana algo mayor que se fue a su tierra a radicar ya del todo:









A media cuadra (espaldas de Wong de R.de Panamá) llegamos a un parquecito, muy tranquilo, sin bancas, en el que volaban millones de libélulas, no recuerdo el nombre:













































Ahora salimos a la Avenida E.Montagne:









colegio de mujeres San Jorge:









Estátua del General Ernesto Montagne:l


----------



## Lia_01

*En la Aurora está sucediendo lo mismo que en Chacarilla, San Borja, Higuereta que están tumbando la mayoría de casas para hacer edificios, máximo de 5 pisos, creo que así establece el reglamente municipal. Seguimos en la Avenida MOntagne:*




































*Volteamos hacia el centro comercial, donde está Wong, creo que esta calle se llama Arias Schreiber, en el camino una cocker cocketona:lol::*









*Entro a una tienda de mascotas, para comprarle algo a mi gata, las fotos dentro de la tienda me salieron un desastre, le tomé a unos acuarios donde habían goldfish, unas jaulas con canarios, otra con pericos, en otra había un conejo, otro acuario con charapas (tortuguitas enanas de la selva).
Sigo caminando por Arias Schreiber, al regreso entro un ratito a Wong, por ahora paso delante de Wong, al frente vive una señora amiga de mi mamá, la voy a vistar? pienso y me digo mejor en otra ocasión. A media cuadra entro al parque El Melonar, pequeño parque que está en una porción de terreno en una esquina: *




























*Salgo por el mismo camino a Arias Schreiber y me voy a media cuadra a la iquierda a un parque más grande llamado García Calderón. En la calle Las Viñas vivían los padres de una gran amiga, pero veo que ya no existe la casa, en su lugar un hermoso edificio:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Còmo han crecido los árboles:cheers::cheers::cheers:
Seguimos parqueando:*




































*SORRY*




































*
ME COLUMPIE, ME COLUMPIE, ME COLUMPIE, NO SÉ DESDE CUÁNTOS AÑOS NO USABA UN COLUMPIO:lol:*


----------



## Lia_01

*ALGUNOS ALBAÑILES QUE CONSTRUYEN LOS EDIFICIOS ESTÁN ALMORZANDO EN EL PARQUE:*









VISTA DE LA CALLE GUTIÉRREZ HACIA EL PARQUE A DOS PARALELAS DE LA AVENIDA T.MARSANO:



















*VISTAS DE LA CALLE LAS VIÑAS HACIA EL PARQUE, AQUÍ VIVÍAN MI AMIGA CON SU FAMILIA, EN UNA CASA QUE AHORA ES UNO DE ESTOS BONITOS EDIFICIOS:*


----------



## Lia_01

*SALIMOS POR LA CALLE LOS CAPULIES QUE TIENEN VISTA LAS CASAS HACIA EL PARQUE. ME GUSTA COMO HAN MODERNIZADO ESTAS CASAS SESENTERAS*:



















*SALIMOS A ARIAS SCHREIBER HACIA WONG, NO PUEDEN FALTAR MIS BICHOS FIGURETTIS. HERMOSOS POODLE BLANCOS, MACHO Y HEMBRA, MUY MANSOS:*









*MAMÁ MAMÁ SOCÓRREME PARECE QUE LE QUIERE DECIR EL GUAUGUAU A SU AMA:nuts:*




























*AHORA SI ENTRO A WONG.

ALGUNAS ANÉCDOTAS DE ESTA BREVE CAMINATA, ALGUNAS GRATAS Y OTRAS NO TANTO. PARECE QUE LA GENTE ESTÁ CON PARANOIA, YA QUE UN SEÑOR DESDE UNA VENTANA ME GRITABA SEÑORITA...SEÑORITA...POR QUÉ TOMA FOTOS? (PRIMERO GRACIAS POR LO DE SEÑORITA), LE DIJE ESTA VEZ ALGO FASTIDIADA, SON PARA INTELIGENCIA DEL ESTADO, COMO VIENEN LAS CUMBRES, USTED COMPRENDE Y ME FUI:lol: QUE TONTERA, A MI EDIFICIO TODOS LOS DÍAS LE TOMAN FOTOS DESDE LA ACERA DE ENFRENTE. LOS ÚLTIMOS PERRITOS CUYA DUEÑA ME PARECE MUY CONOCIDA Y MUY AMABLE ME DIJO, POR FAVOR TÓMALE FOTOS AL PERRO (NO ME ACUERDO EL NOMBRE DE LOS PERROS) PERO POR FAVOR A MÍ NO, CUMPLÍ, Y CORTÉ LA FOTO LA PARTE QUE SALÍA CARA Y PARTE DEL CUERPO. MUCHAS GRACIAS A TODAS ESTAS PERSONAS. *


----------



## kaMetZa

Bonitos los parques, cuánta tranquilidad!! (=

Gracias x las fotos!


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonita La Aurora.. te acercas a mi casa jajajaja (bueno, en realidad vivo en Surco). Es una zona donde hay muchos parques y últimamente se han estado arreglando varias casas aunque mayor es la cantidad de la que son demolidas para hacer edificios que felizmente no pasan de los 4 pisos (creo que en las avenidas pueden ser de hasta 6). Lo bueno es que cuenta con una zona comercial bien definida y con todo lo que se necesita en la calle Arias Schreiber. Una cosa, no crean que sus avenidas son tan tranquilas, en las mañanas (7-9 am) y en las tardes (6-8 pm) hay un tráfico terrible, sobre todo en la Av. Villarán pues por ahí "bajan" todos los carros desde las zonas residenciales de Surco.
Lindas fotos


----------



## Vane de Rosas

kay::hug::wave:



roberto_vp said:


> Vane, el Museo de Oro debe estar como a 15 cuadras subiendo por la Av. Primavera, pasando el puente que divide a Chacarilla de Monterrico, ya es otra zona.. casi pegada al cerro.


----------



## Inkandrew9

kaMetZa said:


> Bonitos los parques, cuánta tranquilidad!! (=
> 
> Gracias x las fotos!


Coincido!!! :cheers: Salu2 Lía


----------



## Miraflorino

*La casa de un antiguo amigo !!!*

Lia : En esta casa blanca en esquina vive desde hace 30 años un amigo de mi colegio (bueno,vivía porque ya hace años se fue a vivir a USA...aunque supongo que sus padres aún vivan en esa casa).... es la parte màs moderna de La Aurora.


----------



## Aedus

Me gusta esta zona, se ve muy tranquila y silenciosa con buenas casas y pequeños edificios como las fotos mostradas por Roberto de Chacarilla.


----------



## Lia_01

*Caminata en Miraflores desde la calle Berlin, Malecones y salgo por Porta*

*Buenas tardes y muchas gracias:
kametza los perritos son para tí, los parques para Inka, la casa de la esquina para miraflorino-dodi, para roberto los edificios y las avenidas transitadas incluyendo los autos, y para Vane nuestra moderadora todo. Es verdad lo que dices roberto, esas avenidas son recontra transitadas, y en horas punta peor. Creo que en estos momentos no hay lugar en LIma donde no haya un atolladero de vehículos, es terrible.
Ahora han cerrado la primera cuadra de la calle Berlín en Miraflores, la que continúa de Shell para C. Espinar:*




























Camino por la calle Berlín:


----------



## Lia_01

*AQUÍ ESTUVO EL CINE COLINA:bash:*


















*AHORA VOLTEO A LA AVENIDA BOLOGNESI Y OTTO NOS ESPERA EN EL PARQUE BOLOGNESI*










*VOLTEO POR LA CALLE MADRID HACIA ROMA:*


----------



## Lia_01

*ESTA ES LA CALLE ROMA. MI CONCLUSIÓN ES QUE EN ESTAS CALLES COMO SON ANCHAS PUEDEN CONSTRUIR EDIFICIOS ALTOS, NO ASÍ EN ESA CALLES ANGOSTAS COMO SAN MARTÍN, PORTA, FANNING. CREO QUE EN ESTAS CALLE ANGOSTÍSIMAS DEBERÍAN TENER UN MÁXIMO DE 6 PISOS.*



















*MEDIA CUADRA Y SALGO POR EL MALECÒN CISNEROS:*



















*POBRECITA ESTA PALOMA, PARECE QUE NO PUEDE VOLAR*


----------



## J Block

Muy buenas las últimas fotos.  A la calle Berlín, una de las zonas más históricas del microcentro de Miraflores le falta bastante mantenimiento. Me alegro que por fín el municipio está tomando cartas en el asunto.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*Hola Aedus, Block, de acuerdo contigo, pero mejor lo hubieron hecho antes, estamos en vísperas de las cumbres, ahora a mediados de mayo.*



















*ABAJO CLUB TERRAZAS:*


----------



## Lia_01

*ESTA CASA ES LA MÁS VIEJA DE MIRAFLORES, CREO QUE POR AHÍ LEÍ QUE ERA DE FINES DEL SIGLO XIX. MIRAFLORINO-DODI HABÍA PUESTO UNA FOTO ANTIGUA NO RECUERDO EN QUE THREAD.*




































*OH, ESA ESQUINA SE ESTÁ DERRUMBANDO, MIREN LA CORNISA:bash:*










*VOLTEO POR PORTA, UNA CASA TIPO RANCHO BIEN CUIDADITA.*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ahhh muy buenas actualizaciones Lía, me gusta bastante estas fotos:





































:cheers: Salu2!!!


----------



## Limanidad

Una pena ver convertido el antiguo cine Colina en un edificio, en tiempos de decadencia fue una discoteca "Blue Budha" creo que se llamó. Veo que entraste al FCE; hace un buen tiempo que no voy a comprar libros por ahí, espero que hayas encontrado alguna novedad. Buenas fotos y felicitaciones a tus emplumados y peludos modelos.


----------



## kaMetZa

Lìa que pajas tus fotos!! Se nota que caminas bastante (=!

Has caminado muy cerca de mi ex instituto de portugés, el Centro de Estudios Brasileiros =P queda a media cuadra de Berlín en calle Fco de Paula Camino, siempre que salía de clases tenía que ir hasta Larco y recorría Berlín o alguna de las calles aledañas; siempre me sorprendía con esas casonas antiguas y tipo rancho, algunas en buen estado y otras desgraciadamente no tanto. 

Gracias por las fotos!!

*Simpático Otto! aunque lo veo algo delgado, o será que hace mucho ejercicio :nuts:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Casitas viejas de mi micro barrio...*

Lia : no es que sea la casa mas antigua,pero su descuido hace que lo parezca.. me sorprende que estando en pleno Malecon no la hayan demolido todavia.. 
















Y esta en la esquina de Buenos Aires con Fanning :








Me imagino que ambas casas (estan en total estado de abandono,ya nadie vive alli),deben tener problemas de herencia,donde los herederos no se ponen de acuerdo si venderlas o no... 
Que pena que no me avisaste que estuviste por esas calles... no te olvides de tomarle la foto a la supuesta casita (mini casita) de Jorge Basadre (por lo menos esa informacion es la que tengo,posiblemente haya sido de otro escritor),en Diego Ferre 295,casi esquina con la calle Colon... curiosamente frente mismo a la casa que era de Vargas Llosa en los años 50s. (ya demolida y convertida en un pequeño edificio de 4 pisos)... La casa de la esquina de Diego Ferre con Colon (o sea,la que esta juntito a la mini casita del numero 295),la estan ofreciendo en 200,000 dolares !!!... imaginate como se han disparado los precios de esas casas para ser demolidas y construir edificios !!!!.. todo indica que toda esa zona en 10 años mas estara repleta de hoteles y casinos...


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonitas fotos Lia... siempre he pensado que se pueden salvar muchas casas del centro de Miraflores adaptándolos a establecimientos comerciales pero conservando la estructura original. Lamentablemente cuando se construyen edificios muy altos en calles pequeñas crean una congestión terrible por la cantidad de gente y sus autos además de romper completamente el entrono antes tranquilo. Siempre he creído que sólo en las avneidas principales deben estar los edificios de más de 4 o 5 pisos.
Saludos!


----------



## Miraflorino

*En toda esa área es un caos...*

Esas calles Porta,Ocharán,Manco Cápac,San Martín,José González,Buenos Aires,Diego Ferré y O'Donovan son demasiado angostas para tener edificios de más de 4 pisos.. lamentablemente todo indica que éstos abundarán y no sé que irá a pasar... un caos total !!!!...es cierto que las calles al otro lado de la barranca del Terrazas,o sea,hacia el Malecón Balta y calles aledañas,son más anchas....


roberto_vp said:


> Bonitas fotos Lia... siempre he pensado que se pueden salvar muchas casas del centro de Miraflores adaptándolos a establecimientos comerciales pero conservando la estructura original. Lamentablemente cuando se construyen edificios muy altos en calles pequeñas crean una congestión terrible por la cantidad de gente y sus autos además de romper completamente el entrono antes tranquilo. Siempre he creído que sólo en las avneidas principales deben estar los edificios de más de 4 o 5 pisos.
> Saludos!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Una interrogante de Magdalena del Mar*

Lía : ésta foto es de FOTOS TOMADAS POR LIA III y si bien actualmente es el Instituto Maria Auxiliadora,dada la antigüedad de la construcción,es de imaginar que en décadas pasadas fue un importante colegio de la zona... pero cuál sería ???... Escuché de un Saint Mary's School...podría haber sido ese ?...por cierto allí estudió Loretta,la que ambos conocemos...


----------



## Canelita

Lía, esa zona del parque García Calderón me gustó mucho, los edificios de 5 pisos se ven sobrios y bonitos, la zona tranquila. Esta perrita, su estilista está estancado con los estilos de los 80s, le hizo el corte estilo 'mullet':



Lia_01 said:


> *Volteamos hacia el centro comercial, donde está Wong, creo que esta calle se llama Arias Schreiber, en el camino una cocker cocketona:lol::*


Para que comparen:










:lol: :lol: :lol:

¡Saludos, Lía!!!!! :cheers2:


----------



## Lia_01

*Chorrillos Club Regatas*

*HOla a todos y muchas gracias por sus coments.
Canelita, me he arrastrado de la risa con el peinado ese de los años 80s, el veterinario sería un fanático de los 80s seguro:lol:
Inka, pero esas casas están en mírame pero no me toques:bash:
Limanidad, nunca conocí la disco, eso sí el cine Colina aunque nunca olía bien siempre íbamos, me acuerdo de la película Amadeus, precioso film.
Kametza, yo he estado tentado en más de una ocasión meterme a ese instituto para aprender portugués. Pobre Otto, creo que está a régimen:banana:
Roberto, Estás en lo cierto, el distrito está tugurizado, demasiada congestión de tráfico. Veo muchos edificios mal acabados, ni los terrajean a los costados, se ve feísimo.
Miraflorino-dodi, creo que tu prima estuvo en un colegio del mismo nombre que queda en la Avenida Brasil? Me imagino que los herederos no se ponen de acuerdo para venderla, ya que la situación es envidiable.
Chorrillos lo veo mejor que Miraflores, me dan ganas de mudarme a su malecón.*
































































*Me he vuelto un poco mística, le he tomado fotos a las grutas, a los santitos, esta gruta está desde siempre:*



























Esto recién se ha ganado al mar, pensar que aquí habían unas tremendas olas que golpeaban el acantilado:


----------



## Lia_01

*26 grados de temperatura a mediodía en pleno otoño*









*
VIRGEN DE FÁTIMA*



















*?*









*IZQUIERDA SAN ANTONIO:*


----------



## Chocaviento

Hay verdaderas joya ... seria bonito verlas como cuando estuvieron nuevas en sus tiempos , lindas fotos Lia


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Inkandrew9

Buen recorrido, esa perrita se ve que ha gozado buena vida, esta gorda y tiene sus canas bien ganadas  ... y bueno vaya historias de ratas o ardillas difamadas. Salu2 Lìa.


----------



## Limeñito

YA!
Ahora sí, continuemos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Nos cacheteamos con guante blanco....ja,ja,ja....*

Ay Canelita....ni te disculpes con Lia porque ella estara feliz leyendo los comentarios.... Ademas tu eres una persona sumamente culta y muy educada,asi que debatir o hacer un "mini off topic" contigo es como tomar el te en una terraza mirando un jardin florido.... 
Para no desvirtuar el maravilloso thread de Lia (obviamente SIEMPRE SON MARAVILLOSOS !!!!),les expongo una foto de una ardilla para que la comparen con la de la foto que ha tomado Lia (no tengo acentos) :










Canelita said:


> Bien Dodi, gracias por tratar de aclarar más tu comentario inicial...yo ya dije lo que tenía que decir. Saludos.
> 
> Lía, me disculpo nuevamente, gracias por tu comprensión.


----------



## Lia_01

*hola

agradezco vuestro comentarios, algunos un poco encendidos:nuts::cheers:
Sobre las ratas, hay 7 por cada habitante en Nueva York, en Paris etc. etc. Las ratas se crían muchas veces en las copas de los árboles, lo hemos visto. Mi abuela vivía en una calle tranquila en el distrito de Miraflores, había un tremendo árbol delante de su casa que después de un tiempo lo tuvieron que sacar porque las raíces estaban levantando el piso de la casa. Estábamos un día en la ventana, vimos como salía del árbol una rata gris espantosa y corría por el cable, no sólo lo vimos nosotros , lo vió mi hermano, un amigo de mi hermano, el vecino de enfrentehno: habían formado su nido en el árbol.

Una vez fuimos al cine El Pacífico a ver una peli de estreno, las luces estaban prendidas, alguién más adelante gritaba, una rata una rata, por supuesto que yo y mi enamorado de aquel entonces nos salimos antes que empezara la función.

Un chifa caro, muy conocido en su época, trabajaba yo en un banco, salí con un compañero de trabajo a almorzar al chifa, éste quedaba en la Plaza de Armas (hoy Playa Mayor). El Chifa estaba lleno de gente, conseguimos mesa, empezamos a comer, una señora que estaba en una mesa vecina se trepó sobre la mesa y se jalaba la falda y gritaba, nos miramos, le ha dado un ataque seguro a la pobrecita. hno:hno:hno:ningún ataque, desde otra mesa otra chica gritaba, debajo de la mesa de la señora se veía algo gris que se movía, no era un pericote, era mucho más grande, era una rataza. Sale el cocinero de la cocina con una escoba parecía muy acostumbrado a ver este tipo de roedos, y la empujó hacia la cocina y cerró la puerta.:bash: yo ya estaba corriendo para la salida, mi compañero muy "macho" él pero seguro que se moría de miedo ya que tenía la cara colorada no decía ni mu, ni se movió.

Las ratas están en todos lados, no existen para ellas sitio prohibidohno:*


----------



## dlHC84

^^ jejeje... qué buenos anécdotas, gracias por compartirlos con nosotros. 



Lia_01 said:


> era una rataza


La rataza peruana. :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

pacolam said:


> ^^ jejeje... qué buenos anécdotas, gracias por compartirlos con nosotros.
> 
> 
> 
> La rataza peruana. :lol:


 Pacolam y mejor ni hablar de las otras ratas, de esas que son de la especie humanahno:


----------



## Canelita

Aaaaajajajajaja...me has hecho reír, Lía, gracias, lo necesitaba...



Lia_01 said:


> Pacolam y mejor ni hablar de las otras ratas, de esas que son de la especie humanahno:



Pero cómo me he podido olvidar, hace años (y justo en esta casa de Beverly Hills, a dos cuadras del famoso Rodeo Drive...tengo un cachuelito con esta señora por muchos años) estaba almorzando en el patio de su casa, tiene piscina. De pronto vi una rata (según yo), saltar a la piscina y nadó de un extremos a otro, para luego irse corriendo afuera. Ese día creo que le echaron triple ración de cloro a la piscina. Ahora pensándolo bien, quizá era ardilla, pero salío que parecía rata, ya que la cola mojada parecería la de una rata, ¿no? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Es una ARDILLA !!!!*

*Vean la foto *que tomó Lía :








Y ahora *vean el Youtube *donde entrevistan a Víctor Mejía en Barranco :
http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3oxpd_victor_mejia_y_las_salas_de_cine_de_blog


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro, Magdalena, Orrantia del Mar*

*Buenos días y gracias.
Miraflorino-dodi, acabo de ver el video, ahí si se nota que es una ardilla, pero así y todo me da pánico. Que se me caiga una ardilla en la cabeza también me daría un patatús.hno:
Ahora como está de moda en Chollywood la telenovela farandulera Gise-Tula-Carmona hice un recorrido por la avenida Pezet, empezando por la Medalla Milagrosa de San Isidro que es de la misma orden que la parroquia Virgen Milagrosa de Miraflores, la del Parque Central, la que muchos confunden. Ahí se casó Gise hace años con el futbolista de la U Roberto Martínez:*













































*Para Canelita*



















*Salgo de la Iglesia y recorro la Pezet hacia la avenida Salaverry, antes paso por la peluquería de Gisela Valcárcel:*


----------



## Lia_01

seguimos caminando:








Por todas partes se ven "los mejoramientos" de pistas...




































LLegamos a la esquina de Pezet con la Avenida Salaverry. Ah, por si acaso también están rompiendo la avenida del Ejército:


----------



## dra.naths

Lía! has estado por mi casa! jeje!  
la casa de la última foto me gusta mucho.. en la esquina de Manarelli con Pezet.. hay casas bonitas también en el Parque Acosta.. pasaste por ahi tambien?
La Residencia del Embajador de Rusia también es muy bonita 
Ahh.. y si, hay obras en la Av. del Ejército.. justo en la entrada que da para mi casa.. hno: Grrr! :bash:

Saludos!


----------



## Lia_01

*Entro por Ugarte y Moscoso, ya no sé si esto pertenezca al distrito de Magdalena del Mar o San Isidro, aunque creo que sigue siendo San Isidro:*




































*volteo por el pasaje Acosta:*



























*LLego al parque Acosta, que miraflorino-dodi me habló mucho de éste:*


----------



## Lia_01

naths12 said:


> Lía! has estado por mi casa! jeje!
> la casa de la última foto me gusta mucho.. en la esquina de Manarelli con Pezet.. hay casas bonitas también en el Parque Acosta.. pasaste por ahi tambien?
> La Residencia del Embajador de Rusia también es muy bonita
> Ahh.. y si, hay obras en la Av. del Ejército.. justo en la entrada que da para mi casa.. hno: Grrr! :bash:
> 
> Saludos!


*Que bueno naths, si hubiera sabido hubiera pasado a saludarte. Justo iba a preguntar que embajada es la de la esquina. Creo que en esa casa vivió Anita Fernandini de Naranjo? ay las obras:bash:*

*como en todo parque, un coche con bebé, su nana, unos perros jugando con una pelota y también con su nana, una viejita con su enfermera, una chica policía del serenazgo....*


















*
Otto, perro salchicha de 4 años de edad:*

















*masticando un palitohno:*








*Max, pastor alemán, 14 años de edad:*








*a pesar de su avanzada edad le gusta jugar con la pelota:banana:*








*
Harry, pastor alemán, 9 años de edad, ni se para, está con flojeritis.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Vista a los edificios de la avenida del Campo:*


















*esto sigue siendo San Isidro. Qué es bozal, correa???:lol:*


















* Esta casa tiene una bandera peruana, a lo mejor será alguna entidad estatal? *




































*volteo por la calle Monteagudo y me encuentro con el famoso restaurant criollo José Antonio:*









*Estudio Olaechea, ahí trabajo mi esposo por primera vez cuando se recibió de abogado, dice que quedaba en el centro de Lima:*


----------



## dra.naths

Bien! que bueno que te hayas dado una vuelta por el parque Acosta.. es muy tranquila esa zona.. y muy bonita.. 
yo tampoco sé si es San Isidro o Magdalena.. esa es la zona de discordia.. hno:
lindas fotos Lía!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Se ha editado el thread, por favor manejen sus criterios divergentes por pm.

Lindas las fotos de los pastores alemanes... a mi me fascinan.. Gracias Lia.


----------



## J Block

Esa zona es una de mis favoritas de San Isidro. 

Qué simpáticos Otto, Max y Harry!


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia_01 said:


> *debajo de la mesa de la señora se veía algo gris que se movía, no era un pericote, era mucho más grande, era una rataza.
> *


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA ay! Se me sale una lágrima xD!!! Qué 'buena' anécdota Lía :lol: :lol: :lol:

Chéveres las últimas fotos! Muy bonitos y bastante bien cuidados los parques  Lía caminas bastante eh! Felizmente ya la temperatura va variando y caminar ya no es se hace tan 'molestoso' por el sol y el calor.


----------



## Lia_01

*Muchas gracias, si son muy simpáticos los pastores alemanes, muy inteligentes. El parque Acosta pertenece a San Isidro por el letrero ese que está en pleno parque, que dice Municipalidad de San Isidro. La zona es tranquila pero ya no tanto entrando a esta zona de la calle Monteagudo, hay muchas empresas. Hace un par de años no caminaba naaada, todo lo hacía con mi auto o tomaba un taxi. Caminen que es muy buen ejercicio, ya que correr si requiere ser supervisado por un médico.*






































*Esto ya es Magdalena del Mar:*




























*Esta es la primera pastelería San Antonio, la han cambiado, la han ampliado, antes sólo te comías la empanada parado, ahora ya la han hecho como las otras 3:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Esta calle de la Pastelería es el límite en disputa, creo, porque según el plano de calles para el lado de la pastelería ya es Magdalena, es la calle Rocca de Vergallo.*





































llego a la avenida Prescott, al fondo la Residencial San Felipe que pertenece al distrito de Jesús María:


----------



## Lia_01

AHORA CRUZO, Y ME VOY AL PARQUE DE ENFRENTE:


----------



## Inkandrew9

Bonitas fotos del Parque de La Felicidad :colgate: Salu2!!!


----------



## Limanidad

Bellas tus fotos Lia; ese carromato imagino que sirve de vivienda a los patos, original y decorativa idea para la solución de las vivienda de los patos.


----------



## Limeñito

naths12 said:


> Lía, no es Prescott!.. es *Av. Pershing*..  y la que se ve en la 2da foto es Punta del Este.. a la derecha la Villa FAP


No es Pershing!.. es Av. Sánchez Carrión.

Y me he dado cuenta de que el Meliá es más cuadradón de lo que supuse. Buenas fotos, Lía.


----------



## roberto_vp

^^
Jajajajaja creo que fácil el 10% de gente que pasa por ahí le dice Sánchez Carrión... lo que hacen los cambios de nombre (y al final, incluso con la Av. La Marina son la misma cosa) 

Buenas fotos Lia, por fin te fuiste por San Borja!


----------



## dlHC84

roberto_vp said:


> ^^
> Jajajajaja creo que fácil el 10% de gente que pasa por ahí le dice Sánchez Carrión...


fácil, yo nunca dejaré de llamarla Av Pershing.


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenos días, no veo ningún edificio, que tal neblinahno: triste el otoño-invierno, este año parece que será lo contrario de los que dicen que va a ser un invierno suave, no tan frío como el del año pasado:cheers:
Muchas gracias por sus comentarios a Inka, Limanidad, Limeñito,roberto, y pacolam
Limanidad, yo le dije a la señora del serenazgo patos, y me dijo noooo son patos, son gansos:lol:
Limeñito, yo le sigo diciendo Pershing, es como la avenida Diagonal en Miraflores que no se llama así , sino Av. Mcal. Oscar Benavides (es la otra avenida Benavides) la avenida Dos de Mayo no sé como se llama, tampoco se llama así. La Colmena es N. de PIérola, pero yo le digo la Colmena...
Roberto, voy seguido a San Borja en taxi donde mi cuñada, nunca camino por sus calles ya que mis cuñados no son de caminar.
Pacolam, tu avatar ME ASUSTÓ:lol::lol::lolensé que una mosquita caminaba sobre mi monitor y trataba de espantarla :lol::lol::lol: Yo también digo avenida Pershing, Colmena, Arequipa, Diagonal......:nuts:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ O como Wilson que creo en realidad se llama Inca Garcilazo de la Vega, o Colonial que es Oscar R. Benavides, la vdd no entiendo pq le cambian el nombre a algunas avenidas en dnd el nombre original está tan arraigado!

Yo no creo que sea un invierno suave ah! Mira que el clima ha cambiado de la nada en menos de una semana y la gente ya anda usando sacos y casacas 'grandes', no sé si es por exageración pq el año pasado si hizo mucho frío o pq en realidad la temperatura si anda baja; pero si en MAYO la gente ya se anda abrigando tanto, qué se pondrán en julio? xD

Igual a mi me gusta el invierno, lo que me estresa es que el clima sea taaaaan sonso! De engañarte y sea voluble (me estresa la gente así tbn xD)


----------



## Limeñito

¡Con lo "nais" que suena "Pershing"!!! Qué pesados ésos que no tienen nada mejor que cambiar de nombre a nuestras entrañables avenidas.
Paren ya.


----------



## J Block

Diagonal siempre será Diagonal, al igual que la avenida 28 de Julio que ahora se llama Avenida Miraflores.


----------



## papiriqui

buenas fotos lia, eres la "fotografa urbana" por excelencia
-me encanta como quedan las avenidas ,,cuando colocan terraplenes en la berma central (pershing)..se ve muy bien.( pero los viejitos, no piensan igual,, cuando q tienen q cruzarlos ..icy hot)
-ese tema limitofre entre magadalena y san isidro...lo escucho desde q tengo uso de razon !!!!,, (ayer)
..deberian de firmar un acuerdo de paz y cese de ostilidades.
-parece q el barrendero te vio,, cuando le tomabas la foto,mientras hacia su strip-tease
-los parques contiguos al "pentagonito" estan bacanes..lo unico feo es el color q han pintado los pedestales de las estatuas ( rosa),,ahi recuerdo q se reune la gente como a las 6:00am para trotar....este es el tramo ,,donde el "rio" surco ..se ve mejor...(nunca entendere por q le dicen rio!!!)


----------



## Canelita

Lía, me atrasé como 3 páginas...gracias por la foto de Sta. Rosita, esa iglesia está muy bonita. Jajajaja, qué graciosa la coincidencia sobre nuestros hermanos, por cierto, dile a tu hermano que las cosas subirán de precio, como en todos lados, todo ha subido...hno:
Me encanta ese parque en San Borja, está lleno de detalles y tan bien cuidado. Debe haber mucha vigilancia para tenerla así de preservada, ¿no?

Kame-kun, creo que Lía decía lo mismo que tú sobre el invierno (que es contrario a lo que dicen, que dicen que será suave pero ella no lo cree así...jajaja). Pues aquí empezamos la semana bien templada, pero ya nos han advertido que de jueves a domingo se nos vienen los vientos calientes, así que a sudar será... :bash:

¡Saludossss!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*Las Cumbres ALCUE*

*Hola y muchas gracias a todos, es verdad, en lugar de estar cambiando los nombres a las calles que se dediquen a otras cosas.

papirriqui, recién me doy cuenta del jardinero haciendo streap tease :lol:
Me doy cuenta que mucha gente mira de frente a la cámara, y algunos miran feohno:
:
Block no sabía lo de la avenida "Miraflores", como justifican sus sueldos algunos:bash:
Limeñito, muy fashion, pero tienen que justificar su chamba. Seguramente que contratan a personas que su función es "cambio de nombres de calles"hno:
kametza, el clima todavía está loco, ayer en la mañana frío,, oscuro, neblina y de repente salió el sol y hacía bastante calor, en la tarde volvió a cambiar:nuts::nuts::nuts:achis achis achis.


Ayer martes 13, que miedo (NI TE CASES, NI TE EMBARQUES, NI DE TU CASA TE APARTES ASÍ DECÍAN MIS TÍAS ABUELAS), en Miraflores terrible la congestión del tráfico, además todo lo han desviado por nuestra calle. La mayoría de calles cerradas, porque hay 6 hoteles que están con seguridad máxima ya que ahí se alojaran varios mandatarios.
Avenida Arequipa 10 de la mañana, neblina, día oscuro*



















vA A HABER ALGUNOS EVENTOS HOY EN LA NOCHE


















QUE DESPEJADO
HAN CERRADO EL PARQUE CENTRAL, LO ESTÁN BALDEANDO CON DETERGENTE.









PRIMERA VEZ QUE PUEDO APRECIAR EL HAITÍ SIN AUTOS


----------



## roberto_vp

Justo hoy pensaba hacer algunas fotos con la niebla tremenda que hay (sobre todo cuando salgo de mi casa en las mañanas). no pude porque últimamente me estoy yendo a dormir tardísimo por trabajos y cosas que hacer, y me tengo que ir corriendo en la mañana hno:

Lo de las calles cerradas es horrible... ayer me demoré tiempo de más llegando a la universidad porque cerraron media Salaverry y en el regreso me demoré también porque habían cerrado esta parte de Miraflores. Ese escenario va a ser usado para aun concierto durante "La noche en blanco", un evento que se me hace muy interesante y único en nuestro país.

Qué genial que en Miraflroes dejen tomar fotos en estas fechas, yo tuve un percance al respecto en San Isidro (ni siquiera era zona de hoteles) ayer que me dejo habiendo hecho 1/3 de thread  creo que hay un poco de paranoia con esto de la cumbre.

Buenas tus fotos, como siempre! a pesar de todo la neblina limeña tiene cierto encanto.


----------



## J Block

Chéveres las últimas fotos, Lía!

Una pregunta: Están adoquinando todas las veredas de la avenida Arequipa o solamente el tramo que le corresponde a Miraflores?


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Me gusto bastante la 1er foto con ese edificio de estilo brutalista(que ministerio es)...muy buen thread Lia!!!!!!


----------



## roberto_vp

^^
Es el edificio del Ministerio de Defensa, mejor conocido como "El Pentagonito"


----------



## kaMetZa

Achis Lía (y salud también xD) yo ando ya agripado 

Ahhh lo de las Cumbres, bueh entiendo que hay que ser buenos anfitriones y pasar ciertas cosas por la seguridad de los dignatarios, pero ayer el tráfico y el caos en Lima fue extremadamente insoportable! No podía salir de Miraflores =S me tomó hora y media llegar a la Pucp!!!! Casi no llego a dictar clase jeje xD

No me había percatado del adoquinamiento de veredas frente a Saga, el sábado aún no estaban (creo!) Ojalá que comprenda toda la Arequipa se vería muy bien (=.

Gracias por las fotos!!!


----------



## W!CKED

Que gusto me dan ver tus fotos, me encantan.


----------



## Tyrone

Están buenas las fotos ... interesante el caos urbano que está generando la cumbre, al final nos ganó el tiempo y terminamos recibiendo a nuestros ilustres visitantes con la ropa colgada en la sala :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

*BRRR me pelo de frío, un cafecito bien caliente me vendría bien:cheers:
Canelita, hoy si que no ha salido ni un rayito de sol, como decía alguna canción de hace mil años:nuts: Van a subir los precios? eso no le gustará, lo que pasa es que acá el dólar está cayendo. Cane, en casi todas las iglesias limeñas hay una Santa Rosita, te tengo otra más. Para mí mi santo favorito San Martín de Porras.
Roberto, ni creas, me miran con no buena cara cuando tomo fotos, como ya conté anteriormente que el jefe de los "mejoramientos" de la avenida Arequipa me dijo que no podía tomar, casi me lo como vivo diciéndole, oiga usted, acaso esto es una embajada, un ministerio? yo pago puntualmente mis predios y arbitrios:bash:
Block, muy buena pregunta, no se me había ocurrido, a ver, alguién sabe si estarán adoquinando toda la Arequipa? se vería mejor creo
Sugar, ni idea que Ministerio es, te refieres al Pentagonito? 
Kametza, el tráfico ayer fue insoportable, encima creo que nos vamos a volver sordos antes de tiempo, los claxon espantoso.
Gracias Jeremy, Tyrone:lol: es verdad.
Dónde me quedé? Ah ya me acuerdo, tenía que ir un ratito a la calle La Esperanza, así que retrocedí bordeando el parque. Oh, una señora baja de este carro y quiere pasar a como dé lugar:bash: *














































RINCÓN CHAMI









SALGO NUEVAMENTE A LA AVENIDA LARCO:









COMENZÓ A SALIR EL SOL AYER COMO A MEDIODÍA


----------



## J Block

Qué simpáticas las banderolas de bienvenida.


----------



## Lia_01

NO SERÁ LA QUINTA AVENIDA DE NY, PERO TENEMOS NUESTRA 5TA:nuts::lol:




































AYER FUE EL DÍA DE LA VIRGEN DE FÁTIMA, HICIERON ESTA ESTAMPA EN EL PISO CON PETALOS DE ROSAS, FLORES, HOJAS MUY LINDO:


----------



## kaMetZa

Tyrone said:


> Están buenas las fotos ... interesante el caos urbano que está generando la cumbre, *al final nos ganó el tiempo y terminamos recibiendo a nuestros ilustres visitantes con la ropa colgada en la sala* :lol:


Eeeeeeso! Lima con el calzón abajo xD :lol:

Lía, y la CocaCola la abandonas en invierno? =P 

Chéveres las fotos! La vdd es que todo anda un lío, obras por todos lados, ojalá acaben ya, lo bueno es que terminadas las cumbres la ciudad quedará con una mejor infraestructura


----------



## Inkandrew9

Vaya todo esta quedando ok para recibir a nuestros ilustres invitados, la expo se ve que esta muy interesante.


----------



## Aedus

Tres cosas me llaman la atención:
Observo que en el Parque Central - Parque Kennedy siempre hay exposiciones de todo tipo.
Me llama la atención que en Miraflores también venden ropa amontonada, saldo de exportación dicen :nuts:
Ya está el cielo nublado y la gente sacando chompas y casacas de invierno, en pleno mes de Mayo, cómo será en Julio, brrr, qué frío.


----------



## Canelita

Lía, ya se percibe el ambiente de la cumbre en la ciudad...Miraflores se ve bien, aunque claro, ustedes son los que tienen que lidiar con el tráfico por otros lados y demorarse el doble de tiempo para llegar de punto A a punto B...
Me gustó mucho el arreglo floral para la virgen, y esa expo se veía muy bien también.
Por estos lares, San Martín de Porres es un santo muy popular, por sus orígenes y por la historia tan linda inmortalizada por Ricardo Palma. A mí también me gusta él...cuando encuentre imágenes de él, te las pasaré...

Y qué barbaridad, recién a mayo y ya pensando en chompas y ropa de manga larga...es que la humedad también mata en Lima. 

¡Saludos, Lía!!! Y salud con un cafecito caliente...


----------



## Miraflorino

*15 de Mayo : Día de San Isidro Labrador (Día de mi colegio Maristas San Isidro)*

Lía : Aprovecho tu thread para hacer un mini homenaje a mi desaparecido,siempre recordado y muy querido colegio Maristas San Isidro. Hoy 15 de Mayo se celebra su Día. 
Gracias por dejarme compartir éste post.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lía...un favor si puedes !!!!*

En las 2 esquinas de la avenida Larco con la calle Juan Fanning,han colgado esas banderolas que nombran a los países participantes de la Cumbre... justo en esas esquinas (o sea donde está el Banco Continental-BBVA y la del frente donde está The Corner Pub),están las banderolas del PARAGUAY... si te fuera posible tomarles fotos para poderlas poner en el Foro Paraguayo... Desde ya te quedo super agradecido.


----------



## Lia_01

*Las cumbres y la exposición fotográfica*

*hola y muchas gracias. 
Tarde fría en la capital.hno:
Está llegando mi amiga Angela:lol: 

Kametza, en invierno el café tiene prioridad:cheers:
Inka, la exposición de fotos muy bonita, son fotos aéreas, muy interesantes, me imagino que Lucuma debe haber ido a verlas, vale la pena. El libro con estas fotos lo venden en la LIbrería Zeta, no pregunté el preciohno:.
Aedus, el clima ha cambiado de un día para otro, prácticamente NO EXISTE MEDIA ESTACIÓN, he pasado de mi ropa de verano a mi ropa de invierno. A pesar de que la actual administración municipal no es mi favorita reconozco que el alcalde Masías le da vida al centro miraflorino, siempre hay algún evento, alguna exposición, bien por el distrito y por los visitantes.
Gracias Canelita, mi negrito Martincito es lindo, tengo varias imágenes de este santo, es decir encima de mi cómoda. Una vez me hizo un gran milagro.
Salud con el cafecito:cheers:
Dodi, salud por tu colegio ya desaparecido. Has salido en la revista Magaly junto con Javier Carmona:lol: ten paciencia, te tengo una grata sorpresa.
El mapamundi:*


----------



## roberto_vp

Es muestra fotosgráfica es súper interesante, la vi los primeros días que la pusieron.

Buenas fotos!!


----------



## Lia_01

foto de terremoto en Turquía









sembríos de algodón en Kenia, me encanta esta foto.



























cementerio de tanques en Irak:


----------



## Lia_01

roberto yo también, por eso ves en algunas fotos que he tomado el cielo azul y en otras gris.

casas inundadas en Bangladesh:









tala indiscriminada de árboles en Francia:









Bosque de piedras en Madagascar:









Irlanda


















Islandia









Mali









cumbre nevada del volcán Villarrica en Chile









Hielo en el Canadá


















Líneas de Nazca: El Colibrí:


----------



## kaMetZa

U.u no sabía que se podía entrar a ese mapa del mundo gigante sin zapatos ! waaaa!

Tienes razón en cuánto a las actividades en el centro de Miraflores, este alcalde incentiva muchas más de las que había en la anterior gestión, casi todas las semanas se encuentra algo para ver 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Aedus

Que linda muestra fotográfica, gracias al tamaño de esas fotos podemos apreciar tus fotos :lol:. Los fardos de algodón parecen coliflores gigantes, con esa persona descansando sobre ellos. Esa niña cómo mantiene el equilibrio sobre ese delgadísimo tronco.


----------



## alvarobendezu

La muestra esta buenaza, que calidad de fotos y de todo tipo.
Ojala me pueda dar una vuelta por ahí.
Gracias por las fotos.


----------



## Lia_01

*CUMBRES ALC UE*

*kametza, no puedes entrar, esa foto la tomé hace varias semanas atrás, cuando recién estaban instalando la exposición:lol:
Aedus, a mí también me parecían coliflores gigantes:nuts:
Más banderitas de algunos países. Miraflorino-paraguayo un regalito para tí:

A una cuadra del hotel Marriot:*

*Paraguay*



























*Trinidad y Tobago*









*Letonia*









*República Dominicana*









Costa Rica









*República Checa*




































*Colombia*


----------



## Inkandrew9

Ya me diò ganas de ir a ver la expo ... voy a ver si puedo este weekend, las fotos de los banderines de bienvenida de los paises visitantes se ven muy bien. Salu2 Lìa :colgate:


----------



## J Block

Bravazas las últimas fotos! Qué bonitas las banderolas!










Esa es la bandera de Chipre del NORTE, controlado por Turquía. La bandera de Chipre es la siguiente:










No sé si habrá sido un error por parte de la Municipalidad o si los visitantes son de Chipre del Norte, pero de no ser así más de un visitante de la isla se sentirá ofendido, sobretodo si los visitantes son de la zona sur de Chipre.


----------



## CessTenn

Me gusta el detalle de las banderas... 
Buen ojo Jblock, eso podria generar controversia :nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

*block, cess, no tengo ni idea. Si se han equivocado sería una tremenda METIDA DE PATAhno: SÉ que Turquía está a puertas de entrar a la UE*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Muchisimas gracias Lia !!!!...te pasaste amiguita !!!!*

(no tengo acentos) ....
Lia : Gracias por las fotos de las banderolas del Paraguay...las voy a exponer al toque en el Foro Paraguayo... justo hoy 15 de mayo cumplo mi primer año de retorno a la Patria !!!!... 1 año !!!!... y todavia me siento "medio foraneo"...
La exposicion del Parque Central esta maravillosa,no tenia idea que estuviera tan buena !!!....eso me agrada mucho,hay cierta movida cultural al aire libre que antiguamente no existia.. Bravo por eso !!!!
La banderola de Chipre...si...un tremendo "gaffe"... habra que avisarle de emergencia a Torre Tagle por semejante error !!!!..
En el hotel donde trabajo hay full periodistas alojados,incluso una paraguaya que ya me prometio que va a hablar de mi en su reporte !!! y hay varios polacos de seguridad (guardaespaldas).... el transito espantoso en estos dias,creo que no hubo un ensayo al respecto. 
Lia : esta mañana compre la revista de Magaly...yo nunca la compro...pero me di con la grata sorpresa que sali en una foto !!!!..ja,ja,ja... y que mi buen amigo Pepe Raffo hizo comentarios !!!!.... En que quedara esa telenovela de "Tulicienta" ????.... los escandaletes venden como pan caliente !!!!...


Lia_01 said:


> *block, cess, no tengo ni idea. Si se han equivocado sería una tremenda METIDA DE PATAhno: SÉ que Turquía está a puertas de entrar a la UE*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Para figuretear un poco...*

Asi es Lía..... "famoso de rebote".... :lol::lol::lol:
Bueno,como ya la foto de marras salió en la Revista "Magaly",acá la publico :
Javier Carmona sale atrás y me pone una mano en el hombro inclusive..casi a él no se le vé la cara,puesto que mi compañero y gran amigo Gianfranco S. se la tapa y yo al lado con lentes y muuuuuuuchooooos kilos de menos !!!...








Un acercamiento :


----------



## Canelita

Lía, esa exposición me gusta cada vez más. Las fotos increíbles, me han hecho recordar a imágenes de un film llamado Baraka, se lo recomiendo a todos, incluso lo pueden ver por partes en YouTube, aquí el enlace a la 1era parte (creo que son 10):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtiqrzmuWbw

Ojalá que lo de la banderola de Chipre no cause revuelo... hno:

Estuve viendo la transmisión CNN en vivo del recibimiento por parte de Alan a los mandatarios, creo que iban atrasados, hora peruana, jajaja...

¡Saludos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*cumbres ALC-UE*

*Gracias canelita y dodi. Dodi, estás famosísimo, uña y carne con Javier Carmona Cane, he visto que venden el libro, pero más bonito es verla las fotos grandes, un día voy a ir y verlas más al detalle.
Esta noche:*













































*En la mañana de hoy:*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Gracias por las fotos de la banderola del Paraguay*

Lía : los foristas paraguayos me han enviado varios PM agradeciendo las fotos que tomaste de la banderola del Paraguay... ellos han estado con mucho interés en la Cumbre,puesto que han participado "sus 2 presidentes" !!!!.. o sea,el saliente Nicanor Duarte y el entrante (el próximo 15 de agosto),Fernando Lugo... Los foristas se han quedado muy interesados en conocerte y te invitan a participar cuando lo desees en el Foro Paraguayo.


----------



## Lia_01

*Larcomar durante las cumbres*

*Dodi, encantada de participar en los foros paraguayos pero el otro día lo busqué y no lo encontré.
Que tal frío que hace, que oscuridad de día. Ayer en la mañana (ya verán lo oscuro que están los días) me fui caminando hasta Larcomar y tomé fotos a más banderitas. No había casi gente en Larcomar, como no se puede entrar con auto, y no hay tampoco taxis me imagino que la gente de desanimó. Antes que me pidieran documentos yo saqué mi DNI, aunque un día anterior de la cumbrre nos enviaron un papel diciendo que teníamos que sacar salvoconducto. Yo le dije a la comisaría que eso imposible puesto que ya no había tiempo y muy amable me sugirió que siempre llevara mi DNI original. Los policías muy atentos, pensaron que era periodista, yo les dije que sí, de Skycraper, me miraron y me dijeron OK pase Miss:lol:*


















*Tengo entendido que en el Marriot estaban alojadas Kristina F. de Kirchner la presidenta de Argentina y Angela Merkel la canciller alemana.*





































*Atila, no pertenece al serenazgo de Miraflores, sino a la Policía Nacional del Perú, un hermoso perro, muy obediente y tierno a la vez.*









*Francia*









*Haití*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

*cumbres en Larcomar*










ZOOOOOM


----------



## Limanidad

Sin duda la mejor cobertura fotográfica del ALC-UE Lía. Esos barcos frente a Larcomar se ven imponentes. En torno a Miraflores "noche en blanco" no me pareció del todo interesante; no pense que iba a congregar tanta gente, precisamente lo resaltante era ver las principales calles tomadas por las personas, de todas las nacionalidades.
Saludos


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lia...es super fácil....*

Todo un éxito la Noche en blanco y la Cumbre en general... esperemos que el caos vehicular sea cosa del pasado !!!!.... Lía,para entrar al Foro paraguayo es SUPER FÁCIL : arriba haz click en "Foros Sudamericanos",luego sale un Sub-Foro llamado "Foro Sudamericano" y allí haces click en Paraguay... ESO ES TODO !!!!... super fácil... 
Realmente raro caminar por la pista de la Avenida Larco,un privilegio que muy pocas veces podemos realizar.... me encanta éste clima invernal !!!!... todo ha salido muy lindo y sólo queda felicitar a Lía por su cobertura (corresponsal de Incascrapers en la Cumbre !!!!) ... :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Chocaviento

Me encantaron las fotos! excelentes fotos!  que linda esta Miraflores! :


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Lia, como dicen otros foristas le has dado una buena cobertura a la Cumbre. Las fotos en Miraflores las vi en una revista aqui en Brasil, era una materia sobre este fotografo, muy buenas. Lo de la Noche en Blanco deve haber sido todo un espectáculo, con música tecno y todo lo demás, a mi no me gusta hno: mas se lo dejo para los mas jovenes...:lol: Gracias por las fotos y que pena que ya no sale el sol en nuestra ciudad.


----------



## Juan1912

Miraflores está hecho un laberinto, hay muchas calles cerradas pero igual hay eventos interesantes. Buenas fotos


----------



## J Block

La noche en blanco estuvo bravaza! Espero que sea la primera de muchas. 

Muy buenas fotos Lía!


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos, ya te dejan entrar normal a la "zona de seguridad" (en el DNI te piden que seas residente de Miraflores?). El clima tan oscuro a veces me parece un poco deprimente o será porque ha cambiado tan de repente seguro. La noche en blanco me tuve que resignar a verlo por la tele pero mas temprano cuando regresaba a mi casa pude ver los últimos preparativos y se veía bastante interesante.

Saludos! :cheers:


----------



## Lia_01

*Cumbres, de regreso desde Larcomar*

*hola y muchas gracias por sus comentarios
Limanidad: los barcos entre la niebla parecían sacados de una postal de alguna película inglesa de suspenso. La noche en blanco la pasamos ya que no podíamos dormir por el ruido. La vi por televisión, mi hermano menor me contó que estuvo muy bonita.
Miraflorino: en cualquier momento los visitó en el Paraguay Todo salió excelente, la cumbre y la noche blanca. Ojalá que se pueda hacer algo por el medio ambiente. El cambio climático ya se siente, cada vez más acelerado. Que pena lo de la chica policía.
Chocaviento gracias.
Carlos: yo igual que tú, yo ya no:bash:la música tecno se la dejo para los más jovenes:lol:
Block: así dicen todos que estuvo bravaza. Me parece bien que lo hagan todos los años pero en diferentes distritos:cheers:
Juan: es verdad, el tráfico, las combis, los autos, todo el mundo toca claxon creyendo que así van a avanzar más rápido, nuestros oídos, nuestros nervios, el insomnio:bash:
Robert: soy residente del distrito, me dijeron que con el DNI bastaba.
Yo al igual que tú por la tele, había bastante gente. 
Caminando por la Larco regresando de Larcomar, hace frío para variar:*


















TRINIDAD Y TOBAGO:



























REPÚBLICA DOMINICANA:


----------



## Lia_01

Italia:









México:









Alemania:


















Eslovenia:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Parecen cámaras del barrio !!!!*

Lía : Tus últimas fotos han estado tan divertidas,porque como son cuadras a la redonda de mi casa,quería hacerle "el ampay" a algún vecino ó a mi mamá y su melliza que suelen caminar por toda esa zona..pero nada !!!.. ni siquiera una mascota del vecindario se lució por las calles !!! :lol::lol::lol:.. En realidad con el DNI era suficiente,pero aconsejaron que "por las dudas" se portara una fotocopia del recibo de la luz,lo cual indicaba que vivías en la zona (claro,que me imagino en casos muy extremos habrán pedido el recibo de marras)... En el hotel donde trabajo hubo una confusión inicial,porque dieron a entender que todos los empleados debían portar "dicho recibo de luz",lo cual era francamente absurdo puesto que tengo compañeros que viven en La Perla,Comas,Villa El Salvador,San Juan de Lurigancho,Chorrillos,Chosica,Bellavista,Vipol,Los Olivos,Jesús María,etc... y dicho "recibo de luz" pues hubiera sido innecesario... luego aclararon que los empleados sólo debían portar el DNI pero los vecinos si el recibo de luz.. al final,hubo tal confusión porque cualquiera podía alegar que "trabajaba cerca"...en fin,"las eminencias grises" para éste tipo de contingencias por lo visto no planificaron del todo bien los pasos a seguir... pero a Dios gracias,todo salió bien... Eso si,tuvimos varios choquecitos de autos por las inmediaciones... quizás más de lo habitual...


----------



## Lia_01

Ecuador





































Chile









Barbados y al frente Bélgica. Sorry pero me encantan las banderas, antes coleccionaba banderines de todo el mundo.









Austria:




















*hola Dodi, si escuché lo del recibo de luz, pero yo el día anterior llamé a la comisaría de Miraflores, creo que estaban con demasiada chamba que el policía me dijo sólo con el DNI está bien. He tomado bastantes fotos de gente, a lo mejor por ahí vez a tu mami o tía. Tengo la máquina relenta, me demoro en copiar fotos.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Los perritos empiezan a lucir sus modas invernales !!!!*

Este año promete haber competencia de moda entre los canes,puesto que lo último es abrigarlos con tejidos de alpaca !!!!... hno:hno:hno:..en fín,cosas de nuestro país.... si,si...ya sé que más de uno dirá que hay niños muriéndose de frío... y hay canes que lucen modelitos de más de 100 soles !!!!... pero asi es la vida....
Vane : esas cancelaciones sólo alimentan la curiosidad de saber cuando llegarás a alojarte...pues es cierto que el hostal y las calles aledañas "hablan"... :lol::lol::lol:..la pena que Lía no estaba mismo "urraco de Magaly" para tomarte fotos en el ampay del invierno pasado !!!! :lol::lol::lol: aunque no pierdo las esperanzas que algún huésped del hotel haya tomado alguna foto en que sales "in fraganti" :lol::lol::lol: "abrigándote muy bien del frío" !!!!.... esa calle Colón ya tiene tu estrella grabada en el piso...al estilo "Hollywood" !!!... ja,ja,ja....
Lía : no entendí tu pregunta a que me refería ????.. de unos posts arriba... 
Lindas las fotos de Limanidad de "la noche en blanco".... muy buen gusto voy notando que tienes en tus fotos...me haces recordar a un antiguo forista.... 
Lía bailando con el clon de Victoria Angulo ??????..... Vane....Lía es una sílfide comparada con la dama que sale bailando en la foto !!!!.... claro que el abrigo-poncho hace que se vea "gruececita" :lol::lol::lol:
Anoche me congelé en el hotel...ésta noche promete lo mismo... es que la puerta se tiene que abrir continuamente y el Lobby no puede estar "calientito".... :nuts::nuts::nuts:


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenos días y muchas gracias por escribir sus comentarios.

Vane, no soy la de la capa, nunca he usado capa, me encantan pero me incomoda. Tomé la foto porque la señora me puso mala cara al verme con mi cámara:lol:y yo aproveché que estaba volteada saludando a otra para hacerle CLICK:banana: Ahhh, el hotel, ya te entiendo Miraflorino, sorry no la había captado. Vane, la próxima vez entro al hotel, le digo a la dueña que también soy tu amiga, vamos a ver si me deja tomar fotos del interior:lol:
Gracias Block por la info.
Gracias Limanidad por poner las fotos de la celebración, si tienes más de la noche blanca pégalas con confianza.
Roberto, entre mis 3 fox-terriers se comieron toooodos mis discos, todos los zapatos de mi mamá, entre ellos se comían sus chompas, chalecos, creo que a los pobres al final les dió algo malo al estómago que se murieron de lo mismo.
Gracias Pier.
Aedus, es verdad, es una de las pocas oportunidades de poder fotografiar en medio de estas avenidas tan transitadas, en noviembre haré lo mismo, desde otros ángulos.*


----------



## roberto_vp

...y si es de marca lo comen con más gusto :nuts: :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Roche!!!!!!!! jajajajajaja.....


----------



## Lia_01

*hola, mis perros comían de marca y de no marca:nuts:me acuerdo que mi mamá se puso furiosa, tooodos sus zapatos se los había mordisqueado mi perra, eran unos locos los tres, pero igual los queríamos y lloramos la muerte de cada uno. Dodo, es cierto, ahora en invierno parecen que los canes están caminando en una pasarela de modas:lol:
Canelita, otra Sta. Rosa para tí:

















interesante, líneas de Nazca:

















La araña, uy que miedo, tengo fobia a las arañas








una viejita que sale toodos los días a caminar








con su leal amiga:








perro peruano figuretti:
















*


----------



## Lia_01

*Exposición de fotos aéreas*























































Nueva Caledonia Francia


----------



## Lia_01

*Exposición de fotos*

*UNA CRÍTICA CONSTRUCTIVA COMO DICEN, LAS FOTOS NO TIENEN VIDRIO MATE, REFLEJA DEMASIADO LA LUZ SOBRE ÉSTAS Y NO SE APRECIAN BIEN :bash::bash::bash:










?














































lindo gato









Pasaje Tarata:


















ESTO NO TIENE NOMBRE, EN PLENO CRUCE CON LA AVENIDA PARDO, DÓNDE ESTÁN LAS AUTORIDADES QUE PERMITEN UNA COSA ASÍ???hno:








*


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía, no te digo! Ya se les pasó la mano con la cantidad de gatos en Kennedy! Son demasiados ya. 

Particularmente no me gustan los gatos, aunque una vez una amiga llevó el suyo a la universidad, estábamos en laboratorio y el gato salió del bolso de ella igual al perrito de la flaca de Legally Blonde :lol: y comenzó a jugar por todo el laboratorio, el sonso casi se sale por la ventana :lol: estábamos en el 3er piso, pero el gato estaba bravazo! Es un persa y se llama Tomás.

Qué curioso perrito (no preguntaste su nombre =P)


----------



## Miraflorino

*Ciudad con gatos...ciudad con alma !!!!*

Bueno,yo si soy un apasionado de los felinos..no por gusto soy del signo Leo... :lol::lol::lol:... me encanta el detalle de los gatos alrededor de la Municipalidad... 
Lía : ese cartelón en la calle Atahualpa,si bien es "kitsch" ....es pasable comparado con muchos otros !!!!.... ves el cartelón y te metes al Norky´s !!!!.. :lol::lol:::lol:


----------



## J Block

Me imagino que la municipalidad de Miraflores se encarga de cuidar a los gatos. 

Me pregunto si algún dueño de un perro ha llegado a presenciar un desafortunado encuentro entre uno de esos gatos y su mascota...jeje.


----------



## Chocaviento

Dios mio tantos gatos!! soy alergica a los gatitos!!! :lol::lol:


----------



## Canelita

Lía, me encantaron estas últimas fotos...la Sta. Rosita está súper linda, y todos esos cuadros me gustaron tanto, me has hecho provocar, me los compraría todos...aunque el ángel está medio raro, no lo entendí muy bien...

Te encontraste con toda clase de animales en este último paseo... :lol:...y en cuanto a tus perros, eso es muy cierto, los animales no discriminan, ya lo había dicho antes. Y ese perrito que le gustó a Kametza, parecía enanito, jajaja...

¡Muchos saludos!!! 

PD: Lía, te voy a pedir prestada esta foto para el thread del Perú Pintoresco en El Jirón, ¿ok? ¡Está genial!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Está para adoptarlo ya mismo !!!!*

Lía : Qué linda foto tomaste !!!... la mirada del felino es tan de desprotección que dá ganas de adoptarlo al toque !!!!.... Te imaginas a mi correteando a todos esos gatos por el parquecito Porras Barrenechea ????.. quizás salgan el párroco y el alcalde Masías con escoba en mano para espantarme y evitar que perturbe la paz de los felinos !!!! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Miraflorino

*La foto del recuerdo.....*









Y lo que era hace años :


----------



## Miraflorino

*Otra foto del recuerdo*

Ahora es Elektra y el Banco Azteca :








Antiguamente era "Lexington" :


----------



## Miraflorino

*Pasteleria "Solari" de la esquina de la Avenida Pardo y la calle Atahualpa*

Lía : Donde está "el espantoso cartelón",allí mismo estaba la Pastelería Solari,no ???








En ésta foto aérea de 1964 se puede apreciar la casona donde estaba "Solari" :


----------



## Lia_01

*otra vez jueves, hace una semana que empezaron las Cumbres*

*còmo pasa el tiempo.
Hola y muchas gracias
Kametza, el perrito estaba ahí amarrado, me imagino que sus amos estarían en el restaurant de la Hostal. Que rara raza, es lindo pero tiene cara de viejo resabido:lol:
Dodi, el gato negro es precioso, se le ve muy saludable. Te das cuenta como ha posado para la foto? las patitas juntas, ha levantado el mentón y la mirada fija hacia la cámara. Me encantan los gatos negros, con ese pelo azabache, en general me están gustando los gatos, desde que Michina llegó a casa de mi mamá. Antes les tenía pánico, ya que hace años cuando era niña recogí a escondidas de mis padres una gatita tricolor que lloraba en la calle, la muy ingrata después de que la había salvado de una muerte segura me arañó y me mordió. Michina es incapaz de hacer una cosa así, es muy agradecida, muy cariñosa, es como un PERRO:nuts:
Block y chocavientos, gracias a los gatos ya no hay ratas, antes las ratas corrían por el Parque Central como Pepe en su casa:lol: Hay una empleada como de casa o restaurant que tooodos los días les lleva bastante comida en una bolsa, y los mininos ya la conocen, corren hacia ella apenas la ven.
Canelita, viendo bien la foto del Angel parece que tiene un pescado agarrado con su mano izquierda???? Baratísima La Santa Rosita, creo que me dijo 120 soles, y bien bonita está. LLévate la foto para tu foro de fotos pintorescas de la ciudad, voy a verlo al jirón.:nuts:
Dodi, excelente la comparación que has hecho del antes y el después. Lexington yo pensaba que quedaba donde hoy está la Americana, que tal confusión la mía. Tenía linda ropa, recuerdo que mi abuelita me compró unos conjuntitos lindos ahí cuando todavía yo era niña. Te contaré que una vez un jardinero de la Municipalidad me preguntó "Quiere que le consiga un gato?", noo le dije, sólo quiero verlos para tomarles fotos:lol:. Dodi, puedes llevarte ese gato con confianza, si no tuviéramos a Michina me lo llevaría, claro que a casa de mi mami ya que aquí en el edificio está prohibido tener mascotas, además mi esposo odia a las mascotashno: Detesto el Norkys:banana:hno:. Recuerdo la antigua Bodega Solari y a los mellizos Brescia, que eran los dueños, eran bien aprovechados para cobrar.:cheers:

Canelita:
*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Cómo se les ocurre dejarlo amarrado! Pobrecito xD En fin, sí tienes razón ese perro tiene cara de MUY vivo :lol:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Dios, cuanto perro y cuanto gato en el Kennedy!!!!

Ese perro tiene cara de que le duele algo, ademàs no serà un cruce entre maltès y gato persa??? 

Lía, me encantarìa saber, cuantos de los que caminan por la Pardo ya han llamado al toque para recuperar "el amor" jajaja


----------



## dlHC84

Canelita said:


> el ángel está medio raro, no lo entendí muy bien...[/IMG]


Es San Rafael Arcángel. La iconografía religiosa me llama mcuho la atención, de por sí, todo lo relacionado conla teología me encanta, pero la verdad no sé que representará ese pescado.


----------



## Lia_01

*miraflorino-dodi, es muy bonito el colegio, pero no se parece en nada a mi cole, sólo el color de la pintura puede ser. Es inmenso, y a una cuadra hacia el malecón queda el San Silvestre que por fuera no es bonito. Esa casa de esquina es de un periodista de la televisión y radio.
Roberto, no sé dónde empieza la urbanización Santa Cruz, me imagino que a partir de la avenida Sta. Cruz hacia S.Isidro. La avenida La Mar ahora está llena de restaurants de moda, no he ido todavía, antes era un poco peligrosa la zona, ahora ya no.
Hace como 3 semanas tomé fotos del interior de la Parroquia La Virgen Milagrosa que queda frente al Parque Central en Miraflores. Para serles sincera nunca me gustó mucho esta iglesia que es mi parroquia, pero ahora no la veo fea. Como veía unos turistas filmar y tomar fotos así que tomé la libertad de hacer CLICK con la cámara: 
*









Una viejita llamada Catalina, muy amable, es la que vende estampitas, velas, rosario:























































*Santa Rosa para Canelita:*


----------



## Lia_01

Virgen Milagrosa:


----------



## Lia_01

*Esta Iglesia creo que fue construída en la misma época de la Iglesia de Luren en Ica, por el arquitecto Malachowsk, aunque no estoy muy segura. También le afectó el terremoto del año pasado, por eso se nota que está toda parchada:*


----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos Lia, en la tanda anterior hay una foto de un edificio de dos pisos turquesa y blanco, me gustó mucho, son departamentos? El año pasado pasando por Comandante Espinar me meti a un cafecito, pedi un helado, estaba loco por comer helado de Lucuma, no hay, me dijo... en invierno no vendemos helados hno: Me vine sin comerlo :lol:
Las fotos de la iglesia muy buenas especialmente de los vitrales, gracias por postearlas


----------



## Chocaviento

Como siempre tus temas son lindos!!  es algo hermoso para la vista 

las iglesias me encantaron, espero que visites tambien mi temita en el patrimonio


----------



## Miraflorino

*Otra magnífica foto tomada por Lia en marzo/2008*

La Vírgen Milagrosa es un tanto severa en su arquitectura,pero no deja de ser preciosa...personalmente prefiero la iglesia de mi parroquia,es decir,la Iglesia de Fátima,ya que es más alegre,más iluminada,aunque debo reconocer que la Vírgen Milagrosa es más majestuosa..


----------



## Miraflorino

*La Vírgen Milagrosa es una estampa miraflorina !!!!*


----------



## Chocaviento

Excelentes fotos Miraflorino  ustedes logran captar el momento vivo en una imagen, espero aprender muy pronto lo mismo


----------



## Limanidad

No sabía de la existencia de una pintura de San marcelino Champagnat en la Virgen Milagrosa, gracias por mostrarla Lia, me obliga a visitar la iglesia; excelentes fotos del interior.
Saludos


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué bonita esta iglesia por dentro, de veras me ha gustado...y gracias una vez más por otro regalito de Santa Rosa... 

¡Saludos!! :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento

Una pregunta, el altar mayor es hecho en marmol?


----------



## Miraflorino

*Como exalumno Marista,ésta pintura tiene gran valor para mi....*

Posiblemente antes de mudarse a su local en Surco,el antiguo colegio Champagnat de Miraflores,donó esa pintura a la iglesia Vírgen Milagrosa,en cuyo distrito parroquial se encontraba.










Limanidad said:


> No sabía de la existencia de una pintura de San marcelino Champagnat en la Virgen Milagrosa, gracias por mostrarla Lia, me obliga a visitar la iglesia; excelentes fotos del interior.
> Saludos


----------



## Lia_01

*Av. Reducto*

*HOla a todos y muchas gracias por dejar comentarios. Gracias miraflorino por la foto del exterior de la parroquia de día y de noche, que bonita se ve.
Carlos, creo que es de vivienda. Que raro que no vendieran helados, te hubieras ido al 4D o Laritza que el helado de lúcuma es una maravilla en esas heladerías, mi helado preferido.
Chocaviento, siempre te visito y a veces te dejo comentarios, excelentes tu thread en el patrimonio. Parece que fuera de mármol, no estoy segura, voy a ver la próxima vez.
Limanidad, yo tampoco sabía, ya me enteré igual que tu. Cada vitral es donación de alguna familia limeña, a un costado dicen los apellidos pero no logré captar con la cámara.
Canelita, cuando quieras.
Hoy es un día helado, oscurísimo, deprimente, húmedo y parece que a mi cámara le afectó el clima ya que está kaputt. Me han prestado una cámara, y tomé algunas fotos de un par de cuadras de la avenida Reducto. Desde la Pastelería San Antonio, hasta el terreno que fue tumba de 4 albañiles al cavar más de la cuenta y caérseles una pared encima. La casa del costado ha quedado en el aire. También del caserón que ya lo van ha demoler esquina 28 de Julio con Reducto y P. de la República:
























































































*


----------



## Ekeko

>


Al principio el caseron me parecio bonito y me dio pena de que lo vayan a demoler...pero despues de verlo ben, como que no amerita estar ahi.
Gracias por tus fotos y por las descripciones que haces de ellas, es como estar caminando y viendo lo que tu ves. 
Si alguna vez tienes tiempo, podrias darte una vuelta por la calle Porta? La verdad me gusto mucho que una calle que este tan cerca de todo el movimiento, se mantenga tranquila y residencial, aunque ya vi que hay un par de edificios en construccion.


----------



## Chocaviento

Que hermoso recorrido  Lia tus fotos son tan lindas, te tengo una sorpresa  pero ya colocaré la foto despues


----------



## Miraflorino

*Mi impresion es muy parecida a la de Ekeko*

Esa casona era esplendida hasta hace unos años en que no habia tanto edificio alto por los alrededores..pero ahora como que ha quedado fuera de epoca y dado que dichas avenidas son de pistas anchas,bien podrian hacer alli un bonito edificio alto...


Ekeko said:


> Al principio el caseron me parecio bonito y me dio pena de que lo vayan a demoler...pero despues de verlo ben, como que no amerita estar ahi.
> Gracias por tus fotos y por las descripciones que haces de ellas, es como estar caminando y viendo lo que tu ves.
> Si alguna vez tienes tiempo, podrias darte una vuelta por la calle Porta? La verdad me gusto mucho que una calle que este tan cerca de todo el movimiento, se mantenga tranquila y residencial, aunque ya vi que hay un par de edificios en construccion.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos Lia. Será interesante saber que harán en el terreno de esa casa en demolición, parece más o menos grande. Además puedo ver el lamentable resultado del derrumbe ocurrido hace poco hno:


----------



## J Block

Espero que el edificio que construyan donde hasta ahora se encuentra esa casona tenga un buen diseño. Esa casona si bien era enorme no me parece muy hermosa. El diseño en sí no me llama mucho la atención. 

Buenas fotos Lía!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

A mi personalmente tampoco me gusta mucho esa iglesia.

Pero en si lo que me gustarìa ver acà son los comentarios de Imanol!!!! él como conocedor de este tipo de arquitectura podría aportar favorablemente al conocimiento e historia de esa Iglesia... (será mucho pedir??) 

Gracias Lia por tus bellas y emotivas fotos!


----------



## Lia_01

*Chocaviento espero que sea una sorpresa agradable:lol:Miraflorino, lo que no veo es dónde está el portón de entrada, será por Paseo de la República? :nuts: Roberto, penoso es pasar por donde fue el derrumbe y la casa de al lado está a punto de caerse.hno: Block, a mí tampoco me llama la atención la casa, a lo mejor tuvo mejores épocas, pero nunca me detuve a verla. Carlos, así ha quedado el pasaje del medio de las últimas cuadras de la avenida Arequipa, que pena, lo tienen ya abandonando:*














































*LOS ÁRBOLES MUEREN DE SED, LAS BANCAS ALGUNAS ARRANCADAS:cheers:hno:*























































*SIN COMENTARIOS..............................

PELIGROSÍSIMO QUE LE HAYAN QUITADO LOS 50CMS DEL CENTRO, QUE NO SE NOTA, ADEMÁS CUALQUIER VEHÍCULO PUEDE SUBIRSE AL MEDIO Y ATROPELLAR A LOS PEATONES, CICLISTAS ETC. DEBERÍAN PONER ESOS CORDONES DE FIERRO COMO EN LA AVENIDA PARDO, NO CREEN? QUEREMOS ÁRBOLES, QUEREMOS DE NUEVO LAS BANCAS SANEADAS, QUEREMOS PASTO....:bash:

VANE, NO TE HABÍA VISTO, SORRY. EFECTIVAMENTE IMANOL SABE DE ARQUITECTURAS DE IGLESIAS, PERO ES UN POCO INGRATO PARA ENTRAR POR AQUÍ JAJAJJAJA. *


----------



## carlos07

Lia gracias por las fotos. Mas al final no entendí bien. En el periodico habia leido que se ampliarian los carriles a tres de cada lado de la Av. Arequipa y en el centro no habria mas la ciclovia, mas dos veredas a los lados y en el centro el area con los arboles. Como afirmas diminuyeron el area central mas mantuvieron los dos carriles de las pistas? Bueno de cualquier forma si han disminuido el area verde es una pena mas desde aqui no se ven cambios sobstanciales, o será que desisitieron de los cambios al final de la obra? Y nuestra ciudad ya esta fria. La próxima vez ire a las tiendas que me sugieres a comer helado de Lucuma, tambien es mi favorito


----------



## J Block

Supongo que van a remodelar la berma central, el pasaje, las bancas y los jardines.


----------



## J Block

carlos07 said:


> Lia gracias por las fotos. Mas al final no entendí bien. En el periodico habia leido que se ampliarian los carriles a tres de cada lado de la Av. Arequipa y en el centro no habria mas la ciclovia, mas dos veredas a los lados y en el centro el area con los arboles. Como afirmas diminuyeron el area central mas mantuvieron los dos carriles de las pistas? Bueno de cualquier forma si han disminuido el area verde es una pena mas desde aqui no se ven cambios sobstanciales, o será que desisitieron de los cambios al final de la obra? Y nuestra ciudad ya esta fria. La próxima vez ire a las tiendas que me sugieres a comer helado de Lucuma, tambien es mi favorito


No es así, ese render mostraba la parte de Lince en la que existen dos veredas a los costados y jardines en el centro.

Lo dije desde el principio (creo que no me hicieron mucho caso...jajaja). La berma central no va a cambiar.


----------



## carlos07

J Block said:


> No es así, ese render mostraba la parte de Lince en la que existen dos veredas a los costados y jardines en el centro.
> 
> Lo dije desde el principio (creo que no me hicieron mucho caso...jajaja). La berma central no va a cambiar.


La verdad a esta altura ya no recuerdo, entonces, va a ser diferente en Lince y Miraflores? Y al final ampliaran a tres carriles las pistas de la Avenida? Que confusión se me ha hecho todo eso... :lol:


----------



## J Block

No...jaja, siempre serán dos carriles de ida y dos de vuelta. Simplemente ampliaron esos dos carriles. La berma central se mantendrá intacta. Simplemente van a recuperar las veredas laterales, las de la berma central y los jardines.


----------



## Ekeko

Lia_01 said:


> PELIGROSÍSIMO QUE LE HAYAN QUITADO LOS 50CMS DEL CENTRO, QUE NO SE NOTA, ADEMÁS CUALQUIER VEHÍCULO PUEDE SUBIRSE AL MEDIO Y ATROPELLAR A LOS PEATONES, CICLISTAS ETC. DEBERÍAN PONER ESOS CORDONES DE FIERRO COMO EN LA AVENIDA PARDO, NO CREEN? QUEREMOS ÁRBOLES, QUEREMOS DE NUEVO LAS BANCAS SANEADAS, QUEREMOS PASTO....:bash:
> QUOTE]
> 
> Ojala me equivoque, pero no estaran esperando que los arboles mueran para asi poder sacarlos con desparpajo y luego poner esas ridiculas palmeritas? De hecho al no haber arboles, no habria excusa para quitar mas areas verdes.


----------



## carlos07

J Block said:


> No...jaja, siempre serán dos carriles de ida y dos de vuelta. Simplemente ampliaron esos dos carriles. La berma central se mantendrá intacta. Simplemente van a recuperar las veredas laterales, las de la berma central y los jardines.


Ok, gracias kay:


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué feo ha quedado esa galería de productos informáticos!
Ojalá le den el trato necesario a esos árboles cuanto antes.

Gracias por las fotos Lía!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Remodelación de la Avenida Arequipa*

Creo que sólo hacía falta un buen asfaltado (recapado) de las 2 pistas y punto...nada de tocar la Berma ó Paseo Central... en fin,no quiero dar mayor opinión a ésto porque me causa profundo fastidio.....Yo que tenía en alta estima al Alcalde Castañeda,con éste tipo de "remodelaciones",sólo ha conseguido que me vaya desilusionando de él...


----------



## Lia_01

*Los árboles mueren de pie*

*como la obra de Alejandro Casona snif snif snif. Estos días de llovizna pensaba de que eran días buenos para estos arbolitos, ya que el cielo se apiadó de ellos y como los humanos no les damos agua el cielo se lo proporcionó:cheers:Creo que a las actuales autoridades municipales no les interesa en lo más mínimo el "verde", sólo el cemento.:cheersistas y más pistas, para más combis y autos, más humos intoxicantes. El peatón está frito, ya que los huecos de las veredas siguen ahí.
Carlos, ni idea, así estaba el letrero inmenso que pusieron en el óvalo empezando la avenida Arequipa, creo que han habido demasiadas quejas y se han arrepentido, Block.
Ekeko, noooo, ni lo digas, no les des ideas, palmeras nooooohno:. 
Kametza, el cajón informático horrible.
Miraflorino-dodi, opino igual que tú, que decepción, porque el de este distrito ya lo suponíamos que era así.
Siguiendo por la avenida Arequipa, antes de llegar a la Angamos volteo por la calle Vidal, una mole monstruosa, no tienen buen gusto los que están edificando estos edificios:*










*Esq. con Petit Thouars, no está mal el edificio:*









*Volteo por Petit Thouars hacia Hiraoka, antes paso por el Correo:*


















*mmm chifa vegetariano no me cuadra, nohno:*









*El primer Mercado Indio de la zona*



























*El cajón Marsano de informática por el lado de Petit Thouars::bash:hno:*


























*
La parte trasera del teatro Marsano*:


----------



## Lia_01

*Esq. con Prescott:*









*En esta casa vivía la directora de la Biblioteca Nacional (muy amiga de mi madre), la parte de atrás es el edificio del hotel de la Casa Andina:*









*Sigo por P.Thouars. Que ricos anticuchos:*


























*
Los destrozos siguen, ay me equivoqué, mejor dicho MEJORAMIENTOS DE PISTAS*


















*Hotel Casa Andina*




































*Venden preciosidades de artesanías, y nada caras*:









*que difícil es caminar por aquí, no hay ni donde cruzar*:bash:


























*
Una Santa Rosa para Canelita*:


















*Esquina con la calle Colina, no puedo pasar así que me voy hasta la avenida Ricardo Palma*


----------



## Miraflorino

*La última casa es de la primera cuadra de la calle Colina*

Lía : la zona como que se ha convertido en un barrio "artesanal"... me apena la destrucción de la Casa Marsano para hacer un centro comercial "artesanal",pero por lo demás,creo que esas mismas tiendas han revitalizado la zona... todo empezó en la callecita Alfonso Ugarte (que empieza en la Ricardo Palma y termina en la Plaza Miranda,frente al Teatro Marsano,de apenas 3 cuadras),donde desde los años 70s. habían algunas tiendas de antigüedades...pero en esa época eran bien exclusivas : "antiques shops"...


----------



## Lia_01

Salgo a la avenida Ricardo Palma:


















Alguién sabe por qué le han puesto esas redes anaranjadas en el medio?



























volteo por Alfonso Ugarte, en la esquina está la casa museo de Porras Barrenechea, pertenece a la universidad de San Marcos, la rodea un tremendo terreno donde van a construir una mole de 30 pisos con 5 sótanos. La casa-museo se está rajando, y la autoridades bien gracias. INC SOS!!!



















Hasta el auto parece una pieza de museo


















Me metí al terreno colindante, que era una playa de estacionamiento, ya he tomado fotos de todos los ángulos de la Casa-museo:









Un restaurant italiano:




































No puedo seguir de frente por la calle Colina por los mejoramientos, regreso por Ricardo Palma volteando por la calle Suárez, en la esquina la casa rosada casa-museo de Ricardo Palma:









Que bien se ve sin los cables aèreos este Ovalo:


----------



## Lia_01

Hola miraflorino-dodi. Estas tiendas artesanales casi siempre están vacías, ahora me imagino que con los destrozos será peor. La única que siempre tiene bastante clientela es la más antigua, la que queda junto a Hiraoka. La tiendas de antiguedades siguen en Alfono Ugarte.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos Lia! La verdad que la Av. Petit Thouars no es muy bonita que digamos, sólo se salva una que otra cas que fácil está camino a la demolición para ahcer más mercadillos que al final ahcen que la calle parezca una gran feria. En las cuadras alrededor la situación mejor y quedan más casas, como la de Ricardo Palma, hoy museo. En la Av. del mismo nombre se ve bastante bien la berma (cómo saben que la van a maltratar que aún no quitan los cordones de construcción) pero no así muchos de sus edificios que lucen abandonados o son playas de estacionamiento. Espero que con la llegada de oficinas cambie para bien esta zona.

PD: Me encantó el carro de las últimas fotos, según la cola creo que es de fines de lo 50.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Casona Porras Barrenechea*

Lía : pido permiso para anexar esas fotos de la Casona al thread que hice sobre el colapso que podría sufrir si construyen edificios altos a su alrededor.
Me das tu permiso ????


----------



## Lia_01

Miraflorino said:


> Lía : pido permiso para anexar esas fotos de la Casona al thread que hice sobre el colapso que podría sufrir si construyen edificios altos a su alrededor.
> Me das tu permiso ????


*
Tienes mi permiso:lol:*


----------



## Limanidad

Alguna vez tuve oportunidad de conocer la casa de Porras durante una conferencia del Dr. Tauro del Pino y realmente es una casa museo por donde se la mire. El detalle del auto transporta a una época vital de la casa; sin embargo la ciudad debe seguir progresando pero sin olvidar aquellos hitos de urbanos que nos vínculan con el pasado. Buenas fotos Lia de Petit Thouars que facilmente puede ser ahora Petit Tours con toda la oferta al turista.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos Lía! Las redes anaranjadas sin duda las han puesto para que el peatón no pise el césped, al parecer recién lo han sembrado. Ricardo Palma luce un poco mejor, al parecer ya han sembrado los jardines en la berma central y las veredas.

Espero ver todas las obras viales en Lima concluídas. Yo siempre he pensado que esa zona de Petit Thouars debería ser promocionada como una zona artesanal.


----------



## kaMetZa

aaaaso! Horrible por delante y por detrás ese centro de informática! Quién habrá sido el atorrante xD! en fin! 

Esas tiendas de Petit Thouars venden cosas chéeveres!! ah! No sabía lo de la casa/museo de Porras Barrenechea, gracias por el dato y las fotos! 

Estos son depas nomás? Me gusta el edificio..


----------



## Miraflorino

*Los fantasmas de la Casa Gamio*

No sé si vieron el especial de los fantasmas de la Casona de la cuadra 42 de la Avenida Arequipa en Miraflores,donde se filma la serie "Los del Barrio"...La casa de estilo Deco,al medio de la foto...
Sobretodo del fantasma de una niña llamada Clarita....
Esta es la casona,la de color medio acero,medio acelestado :


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Yo vi. Buee, yo no creo en esas cosas pero me pareció un tanto extraño aquella luz que apareció en el video, como dijo la reportera la sugestión también juega en contra de uno. Lo que si me pareció raro es que aún usen esa casona, pensé que estaba abandonada.


----------



## Ekeko

Wow, que buen tour  Esas tiendas artesanales venden verdaderos tesoros, lastima que la mayoria de nosotros no valorisemos nuestra artesania. Me gusta que se esten colocando en ese sitio, se les ve mejor ubicados que a los que estan en la Av. La Marina. Eso facilitara a que los turistas puedan comprar mas seguros.

Gracias por las anticucherias  y por ponerle capciones a casi cada foto.


----------



## Canelita

Lía, me apena que te acongojes tanto por las "reparaciones" y demás que se están llevando a cabo por donde circulas...espero al menos que tanto inconveniente valga la pena y lleguen a mejorar esas zonas.

Las 3 veces que he visitado Lima, siempre he comprado mis recuerdos en el mercado artesanal de la Petit Thouars, o en el centro, al frente de la Basílica del Rosario. Me muero por traerme cuadros, esculturas, banquitos de cuero repujado, pero siempre termino comprando cosas más prácticas de traer en la maleta, por temor a que se dañen en el trayecto. Pero la próxima vez lo haré, tendré que empacar con cuidado...

Me han hablado mucho de esa anticuchería Pepe's, al parecer es muy buena, pero no he tenido oportunidad de probar sus anticuchos. Next time... 

Horrible el edificio de informática, un crimen arquitectónico lo que hicieron. Y el edificio que le gusta a Kametza, a mí también me gustó, sobre todo los balcones de hierro en el piso superior, me hicieron recordar a los que se ven en Barcelona...

¡Saludos y gracias por la Santa Rosita, Lía!!! :cheers:


----------



## papiriqui

buenas tomas lia!!..me sorprende como lima se esta llenando de "gigantografias" es muy popular en las casas comerciales o negocios...pero cuando se ve en exceso..ya vulnera el ornato de las ciudad.
nuuunca me he fijado en la parte trasera del teatro marsano,,se ve horrible,, deberian hacer un mural o dismularlo con algo ( con una gigantografia de cattone?? jajja).
q bueno q esten arreglando las pistas en la petit thouars,es un lugar muy turistico,,pero me sumo a tu llamado..de q no todo sea concreto ,asfalto ,..etc.. ojala siembren arboles y no palmeras!!
anticucheria pepes,,q recuerdos ,,ojala siga cerrando tarde ,,para los "paracaidistas"..lo q daria por un poco de rachi y pancita ..en estos lares!
p.d. off topic :en (3) de tus fotos sale una "blancona" de casaca celeste ...(?)


----------



## J Block

Miraflorino said:


> No sé si vieron el especial de los fantasmas de la Casona de la cuadra 42 de la Avenida Arequipa en Miraflores,donde se filma la serie "Los del Barrio"


Sinceramente DE BARRIO...como todas las estúpidas series de la mediocre Michelle Alexander grabadas en una casona antigua en vez de un estudio de televisión como las series con presupuesto.


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hi Lía, dandome una vueltita x tu thread, vaya se ve bien ese "Inka Market" a comparación de lo que he vista por la Av. La Marina ... recordando las fotos que ví .. me gusta como han pintado una casona, de modo poco convencional, esa de Gris oscuro (o algo parecido) y Celeste.

Lo de las pistas rotas,es cosa que tambien pasa x aca, cuando fui a tomar de la parroquia en la Av. Tupac Amaru ... me encontré con que estan reasfaltando, vaya que es un problema los desvíos. 

Tambien vi el reportaje de la casa en cuestión y justo se me vino a la memoria tus fotos de la Av. AQP. Salu2


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias*

*Roberto, el carro es un Chevrolet Bel Air parece del año 1957. 
Limanindad tienes razón, pero lo poco que nos queda de nuestro pasado hay que tratar de conservarlo. 
Kametza : Lo del "Palacio de informática" no tiene perdón de Dios, horripilant, y encima le ponen el nombre en inglés Compu Palace:bash: Coincido contigo, me encanta ese edificio, creo que es un hotel.
Miraflorino-dodi, no había sabía nada de los fantasmas, que mello:nuts:, voy a buscar información al respecto.
Ekeko, a mí también me provocó comerme un anticucho, pero el colesterol...los triglicéridos...la hipertensión, no debo comerlos. Dicen que en Pepe's los preparan muy ricos. Esas tiendas de artesanías están muy bien cuidadas, y no te cobran más que las de la avenida La Marina. Tienen preciosidades.
Canelita, a mí también me han contado que los anticuchos ahí son de primera. Al igual que tú y kametza me gusta mucho ese edifico de balcones.
Más me preocupa la contaminación ambiental y sonora que se generan estos "mejoramientos", yo creo que no se debe hacer tooodo de golpe, además trabajan sòlo un par de horas y los trabajos no avanzan. Lo de la avenida Arequipa lo han dejado a medias, no terminan una obra y empiezan otra. LOS ARBOLES EN LA AVENIDA AREQUIPA MUEREN DE SED!!!
papirriqui, faltan árboles, pero parece que a las autoridades actuales no les interesa mucho el pulmón verde. La BLANCONA DE CASACA CELESTE TE GUSTA???:lol::lol::lol::lol:ni idea quién sea, parece alguna turista.
Block, no he visto nunca esa serie, no sabía que la filmaran en esa casa.
Inka, tu tienda Market tiene cosas muy bonitas. Extraña pintura de esa casa, no se ve nada mal, hasta diría que me gusta, pero creo que demasiado oscura:nuts: Dónde han visto ese reportaje? yo quiero verlo!!! *


----------



## kaMetZa

Lia_01 said:


> *
> Kametza : Lo del "Palacio de informática" no tiene perdón de Dios, horripilant, y encima le ponen el nombre en inglés Compu Palace:bash: Coincido contigo, me encanta ese edificio, creo que es un hotel.
> 
> Dicen que en Pepe's los preparan muy ricos....Canelita, a mí también me han contado que los anticuchos ahí son de primera.
> *


JAJAJA Qué nombre más monse para ese centro comercial..!! 

Ahh fácil es un hotel así pequeño, es bonita la casona esa.

Y sobre los anticuchos ufffffffffff son BUENAZOS! Las 2 veces que he comido ahí he salido con la barriga llena y el corazón contento !:cheers:


----------



## J Block

Al parecer las galerías de Ricardo Palma serán un futuro edificio de oficinas.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Epoca de oro de la Galería Ricardo Palma*

Comienzos de 1964 :










J Block said:


> Al parecer las galerías de Ricardo Palma serán un futuro edificio de oficinas.


----------



## roberto_vp

^^
La verdad que este edificio abandonado afea mucho la calle


----------



## Limanidad

Esperemos que ese escualido arbolito de la foto del 64 de Miraflorino y que se aprecia también en la foto de Lia de este año sobreviva a las galerias.


----------



## Lia_01

*Vamos a dar una vuelta por Barranco*



Limanidad said:


> Esperemos que ese escualido arbolito de la foto del 64 de Miraflorino y que se aprecia también en la foto de Lia de este año sobreviva a las galerias.


*
Habrá que cruzar los dedos limanidad:cheers:
Kametza, dicen que cuesta 12 mil dòlares 6x6metros cuadrados cada oficina en el palacio de la compu.
Miraflorino, me encantaba el Vivaldi, era el único sitio que embellecía en algo este avenida, PERO ESA FOTO NO PUEDE SER DEL AÑO 1964, NO EXISTÍA TODAVÍA EL VIVALDI. 
Block, esas galerías podrían arreglarse.
Roberto, los humos de los gases de los autos y combis enegrecen todo, hasta nuestros pulmones.
Me subí al tranvía de Barranco en Pedro de Osma, cobran 2 soles el paseíto, interesante, tomé fotos y las pegué en el thread de tranvías.
Acompáñenme a dar una vueltita por la zona del Puente de los Suspiros:*



















*Por acá vivía un tío con su señora*


















*
Hoooola, buenísima la comida en este sitio:cheers:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Voy a ir por abajo del Puente de los Suspiros:*


----------



## Lia_01

*YA VEO EL MAR, PERO ESTOY MUY CANSADA, YA NO AGUANTO MÁS, TENGO SED Y CANSANCIO:cheers:*


----------



## Tyrone

Que linda es esa quebradita de Barranco, la bajada a la playa ... uno de los lugares más fotogénicos de Lima


----------



## Limanidad

Bravo, Lia estuviste por Barranco; y fotografiaste la casita donde se inicio mi colegio el San Luis allá por 1923, si mis recuerdos no me hacen equivocar es la azul y blanco al lado de la escalera del puente.
Saludos.


----------



## J Block

La Bajada de Baños está mejor que nunca. Por lo visto la han arreglado y la mantienen bien bonita y se ha llenado de restaurantes bastante buenos. 

Lo que sí no me gusta mucho es esa pileta que han puesto en la alameda que une el Parque Municipal y el Puente de los Suspiros. Me parece demasiado grande para esa zona. Tampoco me gusta mucho el color amarillo, deberían pintar esa pileta un beige o un blanco.


----------



## roberto_vp

Muy bonito recorrido. La bajada se ve muy bien con los restaurantes y concuerdo en que el pasaje que une la plaza con el puente no se ve muy bien. creo que en vez de la pileta hubieren puesto un jardincito o alguna escultura interesante (no muy grande). en fin, buenísimas fotos como siempre!


----------



## kaMetZa

Esa es la parte de Barranco que más me gusta!! Lía faltó poquito para que llegaras al final de la bajada de baños buuu =P 

La comida en Sóngoro Cosongo sí es buena  yo he almorzado un par de veces ahí, también he comido en Pepe's xD :lol: los fines de semana hay grupos criollos y cosas así! 

Gracias por el paseito Lía.


----------



## alibiza_1014

Preciosa la bajada de Barranco, Lia siempre poniendo fotos espectaculares. Uno de los lugares más hermosos de nuestra querida Lima.


----------



## Lia_01

*sigo en Barranco*

*hola y muchas gracias por sus comentarios.
Miraflorino-dodi: No es la casa Gamio sino la casa de la abuelita de los Gamio, la señora Muro de Aita, la dueña del Teatro Canout. Esta señora también fue abuela de Tomasini el jugador de fútbol de la Alianza que murió trágicamente en el accidente aéreo de Ventanilla. También murió su mamá de tristeza, todos vivieron en esa casa. Uno de los nietos Gamio también murió de alguna enfermedad. Quién será el fantasma Clarita? será alguna de las hijas? ya que la hija menor de la señora Muro de Aita murió en Chiclayo siendo niña todavía producto de la mordida de su perro que tenía rabia. Trágica familia. Serán parientes también de Viviana Rivasplata.
Tyrone, Alibiza-1014: es preciosa la bajadita, es única, diferente, creo que no hay otro sitio ni parecido en el Perú.
Limanidad: no sabía que el San Luis empezó en esa linda casa. San Luis para que los que no saben es el Maristas o Champagnat de Barranco, son de la misma orden los hermanos.
Block, Roberto: coincido con ustedes, la pileta un horror, corta la vista ya que me parece que es muy grande, interrumpe, muy altos los muros amarillos. La hubieran hecho más baja como la pileta frente a la Municipalidad de Miraflores que es linda, es pequeña y no hay casi muros, entonces se ve más el agua.
Kametza: es como comida casera, muy buena.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Encantadora Bajada a los Baños de Barranco*

Lía : me has hecho retroceder más de 2 décadas,cuando con mi grupo del Cenfo,elegimos como "point" la Bajada y alrededores del Puente de los Suspiros... casi todas las tardes después de clases,íbamos para allá... incluso algunos sábados de noche nos reuníamos a tomar unos "tragos molotov" de antología... en fin,una etapa muy grata y divertida... Es un lugar que debería siempre estar agendado en los circuitos turísticos...
Respecto al Vivaldi...bueno,la fuente de la foto decía "verano de 1964"... por la ropa,no sé,creo que esas camisas son un "poco novedosas" para ese año... aunque las mujeres están con sus vestidos jardineros que más bien se usaron en los años 70s. y no 60s. creo que la foto más bien parece del verano de... 1974 !!!...
Limanidad es un "viejo amigo" que ha resultado ser compañero de promo de mi amigo Carlitos,que también vivió en el Paraguay... Lima es un pañuelo !!!!....
Sobre la casa Gamio,pues Nelly Muro Aita estuvo casada con Jorge Gamio Vargas,de allí el nombre de la casona...triste lo del jugador Tomasini,primo hermano de un compañero de mi promo...


----------



## Lia_01

Miraflorino, y quién se llamaría Clarita? sería la hermana menor de la mamá de los Gamio? si los conoces pregúntale, son de Chiclayo por Muro y Aita. La casa era de la abuela, es decir de la mamá de la mamá de los Gamio, la dueña del cine Canout, ahí vivían todos los nietos. Las hijas se separaron de sus esposos.
No bajé más, estaba un poco solitario abajo, además estaba muy cansada, así que di media vuelta y subí:

Pregunta: por esta bajada bajaba el funicular????


----------



## Lia_01

Ese restaurant El Tío Mario parece un restaurant japonés, no les parece?









*
Que pena que no restauren la ermita:*


















*
Los famosos gallinazos vuelan alrededor de la Iglesita:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Atrás nuestra Chabuca Granda con José Antonio:*














































*Al fondo el mar, está nublado:*










*Un gallinazo en pleno vuelo:*



















*Entraré al restaurant japonés criollo:*


----------



## Lia_01

*
Un par de Coca Colas por favor:cheers::cheers::cheers::cheers:*










*Un simpático chihuahua llamado POSEIDON*


----------



## kaMetZa

Creo que el funicular no bajaba por acá, sino por el pasaje del mismo nombre que queda más allá, aunque yo también he tenido dudas pq además al centro se ven esas lozas puestas encima sobre lo que parece fueron rieles o algo así.

Probaste la comida en ese restaurant Tío Mario Lía? Siempre he querido comer ahí pero hasta ahora no he podido y no sé qué tan bueno sea. Al menos tiene buena vista nocturna del puente de los Suspiros.

*Qué irónico el nombre de Poseidón :lol:
*Ah! Nunca he entrado a aquella Iglesia 'La Ermita'


----------



## J Block

Lindas fotos!










Puentecito escondido
Entre follajes y entre añoranzas
Puentecito tendido
Sobre la herida
De una quebrada.


----------



## roberto_vp

Hermoso! Esa parte de Barranco es de los sitios más bonitos de la ciudad. Buenas fotos


----------



## Vane de Rosas

J Block said:


> Lindas fotos!
> 
> 
> 
> Puentecito escondido
> Entre follajes y entre añoranzas
> Puentecito tendido
> Sobre la herida
> De una quebrada.


Puentecito dormido
y entre el murmullo de la querencia,
abrazado a recuerdos,
barrancos y escalinatas.
Puente de los Suspiros,
quiero que guardes,
en tu grato silencio,
mi confidencia.

Es mi puente un poeta que me espera,
con su quieta madera, cada tarde,
y suspira y suspiro,
me recibe y lo dejo,
solo sobre su herida, su quebrada,
y las viejas consejas van contando
de la injusta distancia de la amante,
sus arrestos vencidos,
vencidos por los ficus,
de enterradas raices, en su amada.


*Por favor Bruno... hay que cantarlo entero!!!*

Lía, tu me matas, en el sentido mas literal de lo que puede ocasionar en el corazón la mas profunda nostalgia y los mas imposibles recuerdos que se llevan tan pero tan escondidos que al ver tus fotos afloran de tal manera que es imposible detener la tristeza y luego la risa y por ùltimo el sentimiento agri dulce de la distancia....

No sería Lima si no existiera ese pedazo maravilloso de distrito en donde todos hemos marcado algo importante de nuestras vidas. Donde hemos caminado, juergueado, reido, llorado.... en donde hemos amado!!!

No puedo ver tus fotos, me llena el corazòn de tantas sensaciones que prefiero no verlas, porque aunque no soy Barranquina.... tengo grabado en mi corazòn un pedazo de ese distrito.


----------



## J Block

^^ Jajaja, verdad...debí cantarlo entero...

No te preocupes Vane, pronto recorrerás esas calles barranquinas...falta muy poco.


----------



## Miraflorino

*La limeñísima presencia del Gallinazo Cabecinegra (Coragyps)*

















Lía : Curioso ésto de los gallinazos.....recuerdo que desde niño me lo mencionaban como un ave ya prácticamente desaparecida del ambiente limeño,es más,era una especie de sinónimo "de cuco" para los niños antiguos de Lima... y de repente,luego de varias décadas han reaparecido y se dejan ver con facilidad... no emiten sonido,no son aves rapaces por no tener garras y tienen picos débiles que no permiten matar a sus presas,es por eso que sólo son aves carroñeras,al punto tal,que cuando desgarran carne de cadáveres,tienen que ayudarse de sus patas,ya que sus picos no son lo suficientemente fuertes. Como sus estómagos tienen enzimas que los protejen de enfermedades,pueden comer carne podrida... no construyen nidos y forman parejas estables. 
Es notorio la preferencia que tienen por las torres,campanarios y techos de las iglesias... Hace pocas mañanas pude ver uno en el campanario de la iglesia de la Vírgen de Fátima de Miraflores. 
Lía : sabiendo del profundo amor que le tienes a los animalitos,hay un website que te va a encantar : http://www.alco2.org/historias.php


----------



## Miraflorino

*En el Pasaje Funicular*

A Lía le faltó ir al Mirador,atrás de la Iglesia de la Ermita y al Pasaje Funicular donde está la casa donde vivió Abraham Valdelomar en 1918 y al costado casi por la calle Domeyer (cerca a la casa del escultor Víctor Delfín),allí estaba el Funicular que funcionó de 1896 a 1927 :








También le faltó llegar a la Bajada Oroya en la Bajada a los Baños :








aunque en realidad lo más bonito del trayecto es donde estuvo Lía y tomó las fotos... eso si,le faltó ir por el malecón en lado opuesto a La Ermita,para llegar al hostal del famoso nazi (posiblemente ya habrá fallecido,conocí dicho hostal cuando estaba en el Cenfo en los años 80s).... 



kaMetZa said:


> Creo que el funicular no bajaba por acá, sino por el pasaje del mismo nombre que queda más allá, aunque yo también he tenido dudas pq además al centro se ven esas lozas puestas encima sobre lo que parece fueron rieles o algo así.
> 
> Probaste la comida en ese restaurant Tío Mario Lía? Siempre he querido comer ahí pero hasta ahora no he podido y no sé qué tan bueno sea. Al menos tiene buena vista nocturna del puente de los Suspiros.
> 
> *Qué irónico el nombre de Poseidón :lol:
> *Ah! Nunca he entrado a aquella Iglesia 'La Ermita'


----------



## Miraflorino

*Preciosa foto tomada por Juan1912 de gallinazo en el cementerio*









Curiosamente encima del mausoleo del tatarabuelo de mis compañeros de colegio,Gonzalo y Federico Garland Hilbck. 


Miraflorino said:


> Lía : Curioso ésto de los gallinazos.....recuerdo que desde niño me lo mencionaban como un ave ya prácticamente desaparecida del ambiente limeño,es más,era una especie de sinónimo "de cuco" para los niños antiguos de Lima... y de repente,luego de varias décadas han reaparecido y se dejan ver con facilidad... no emiten sonido,no son aves rapaces por no tener garras y tienen picos débiles que no permiten matar a sus presas,es por eso que sólo son aves carroñeras,al punto tal,que cuando desgarran carne de cadáveres,tienen que ayudarse de sus patas,ya que sus picos no son lo suficientemente fuertes. Como sus estómagos tienen enzimas que los protejen de enfermedades,pueden comer carne podrida... no construyen nidos y forman parejas estables.
> Es notorio la preferencia que tienen por las torres,campanarios y techos de las iglesias... Hace pocas mañanas pude ver uno en el campanario de la iglesia de la Vírgen de Fátima de Miraflores.
> Lía : sabiendo del profundo amor que le tienes a los animalitos,hay un website que te va a encantar : http://www.alco2.org/historias.php


----------



## Limanidad

El gallinazo es el ave de Lima , recordemos que aparece en su escudo de armas; no cabe duda que Barranco encandila a más de uno y Lia como siempre nos ha dado un bello paseo por este siempre bello distrito de Lima que merece mejor suerte.


----------



## Limeñito

Lia_01 said:


>


Lía, pero qué belleza de fotos las que has tomado en Barranco!!! Estas tres en especial me han hecho acordar que hoy estuve allí! Me metí al tranvía y visité el Museo de la Electricidad, me gustó mucho porque la vez pasada solo lo vi y no entré ni nada, aunque esta vez no pude pasear.hno:


----------



## alibiza_1014

Yo me acuerdo de aquel famoso funicular de Barranco, inclusive creo haber subido en el, era bastante pequeño, creo q por lo menos funcionó hasta los años cincuentas o es que estoy delirando?


----------



## tacall

elentes fotos locaza esa parte de barranco


----------



## Chocaviento

Tambien visite siempre este temita, me encanto el recorrido en el tranvia , que lindo gracias por las fotitos Lia!


----------



## carlos07

Que buenas fotos Lia, esa bajadita a la playa es de una grande belleza, la tengo guardada en la memoria, hasta parece que conozco cada casa, una a una. Cuando salí del Perú no vine con fotos de la ciudad entonces me ponia a dibujar para mostrar algo de mi ciudad a los nuevos amigos, tengo un dibujo de esa bajada, nada que se compare a tus fotos que estan preciosas mas con mucha carga emocinal tambien. El museo... me he reido mucho, encontre el radio de mi mamá, que ya no lo vi en mi ultimo viaje a Lima, igual que la tv con piernas... y mi primer celular de Motorola ...jajaja :lol:Gracias por las fotos


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué chévere las fotos Lía! Súper interesante el museo, parece una gran tienda de electrodomésticos de los 5-60's xD


----------



## Inkandrew9

Hola Lìa, muy bonitas fotos del tranvìa y del Museo de la electricidad ... ahora algo que me que llama la atenciòn es como se ve la ermita por atras ... una pena. Salu2


----------



## Lia_01

*Chorrillos*

*Hola y muchas gracias por vuestros comentarios:
Canelita, que interesante lo de Frida. Estar al lado del mar es un privilegio que tenemos y que no hemos ni sabemos apreciar. Yo también he visitado pocas veces este distrito, sòlo cuando iba a la casa de unas primas en la avenida del Sol , y muchos años antes he visitado a la familia de un tío muy cerca al Puente de los Suspiros. TAmbién he ido de tomar lonche a las Mesitas que ya no existe, y otro restaurant a almorzar y a comer que que tampoco exista:cheers:. El Tío Mario creo que es un restaurant cuyos dueños son japoneses pero sirven comida criolla:lol:
Según mi madre dice que los asientos del tranvía eran todos de cuero, y que esas bancas de madera tipo parque le han puesto después cuando ya no funcionaba.
La balanzahno:jajaja, te acuerdas del ticket de cartón? En esa época yo era demasiado flaca, hacía dietas de engorde (ahora es todo lo contrario), recuerdo que me pesaba con las llaves dentro de mi bolsillo del saco y en el otro bolsillo bastante sencillo (monedas).

Roberto, gracias.

Limanidad, la verdad es que veo muy parecidos a los gallinazos que a las águilas, o tal vez será que les tengo terror a esas grandes aves voladoras:nuts:

Aedus, gracias por la info. Esa pareja se me hace que es parte del elenco de la obra de teatro callejera de Yerovi.

Limeñito, a mí me parecía algún título de alguna canción de Domenico Modugno:lol:

Chocavientos, el paseo muy corto, y dónde estaría el funicular???

Carlos: por favor tómale una foto a tu dibujo y te agradecería que la pegaras aquí o en un thread aparte. Uno de esos radios era muy parecido a uno que tenía mi abuelita, recuerdo que todas las tardes escuchaba radionovelas. Los televisores patones siempre estaban en la sala, en un lugar privilegiado, era como tener cine en la casa jajaja. 

Kametza, hay electrodomésticos bien antiguos años 20s tal vez, la refrigeradora, la cocina, la máquina de coser, las planchas. También hay de los 90s, como el teléfono celular Ericcson de la Bellsouth:nuts:

Inka, has visto cómo está el techo de la ermita???? NO HAY:bash:hno:

Yendo para Chorrilllos, porque no hay pases para el malecón de Barranco hasta Chorrillos, lo han bloqueado todo, pero cómo, no está prohibido eso? es anticonstitucional, como uno no va a poder pasearse por el malecónhno:hno:hno:*



























































































*FALTAN ARBOLITOS EN ESTE MALECÓN:cheers:*


----------



## roberto_vp

Exacto, es malecón se puede ver mucho mejor... la vista de Chorrillos de las mejores de la Costa Verde.


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

hola Roberto, que oscuros, grises y tristes están los días.










Será este el límite con Barranco? mira está cercadohno:

Más bonitos que cualquier graffiti:cheers::lol:


----------



## logotype702

Yo estudie en el ChampIsidro hasta el '81. Originalmente estudiaba en el San Isidro. Me acuerdo de ese cuadro


----------



## alibiza_1014

Como siempre cheveres tus panoramicas de Chorrillos. Gracias por deleitarnos con tus bellas tomas.


----------



## Tyrone

Muy buenas las fotos de Chorrillos, Agua Dulce ha mejorado bastante, pero deberían hacer algo con ese elefante blanco que en algún momento fue "Costa Linda" ...


----------



## papiriqui

chorrillos se ve bien en tu lente lia!!
lo q me da colera es q enrejen el malecon??!!!..en donde mas pasa eso?...esa zona es de libre transito..no tienen derecho a hacer eso...( falta de autoridad, para variar?)


----------



## kaMetZa

Toda esta zona se me hace totalmente desconocida, apenas he pasado por ahí camino al sur cuando tomábamos la Costa Verde y luego Huaylas.

Malazo que no se pueda transitar libremente por el malecón, entonces hay que dar la vuelta a toda la cuadra? 

Gracias por las fotos Lía.


----------



## papiriqui

hay q tumbarla..jaja


----------



## kaMetZa

papiriqui said:


> hay q tumbarla..jaja


JEJEJE Buee! Fácil la pusieron por seguridad aunque eso tampoco la justifica. Imagino que alguien debe haberse quejado, no creo que sea legal mantener esa reja cerrada, además de verse mal ahí.


----------



## Chocaviento

Que más puedo decir, muy lindas fotos, muy curioso lo de los gatitos negros y la de la Virgen me parecio muy bonita como fondo el hermoso mar.

Gracias Lia


----------



## Limanidad

Buenisimas fotos Lia, te has paseado por mi antiguo barrio cuando vivía en Chorrillos. Donde ahora esta ese jardín sin arboles antes no había más que acantilado y muchas lagartijas que atraían a las lechuzas. La zona ha mejorado pero lastimosamente ahora esta cercada por rejas.


----------



## roberto_vp

Yo vivía por ahí jajajaja la zona es bastante tranquila aunque si han habido varios robos a casas, por eso las rejas.


----------



## Costanero

WOW !


----------



## carlos07

Muy bonitas fotos Lia, creo que es el unico lugar en Lima donde encuentras casas en el acantilado, en los demas lugares solo existen edificios de departamentos. Ande por ahi el año pasado y veo que estan comenzando a construir edificios.
No tengo mas los dibujos que te mencioné, cuando nos vinimos al departamento en que vivimos actualmente hize una limpieza para limpiar un poco y los acabé tirando, ademas ya estaban medio amarillos, lo de la tv con patas tienes razón en mi casa la TV era Philips con las patas torneadas color caoba y mi mamá tenia la radio en la cocina para escuchar musica. No tengo idea donde fueron a parar esas cosas...:lol:


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro calles cerca al centro comercial*

*Por estas calles nunca he caminado, sólo he pasado en auto, recuerdo que una vez choqué en una esquina de alguna de estas callecitas.
Frente al Hospital de la FAP en la avenida Aramburú hay una calle que se llama Villarán y se entra a un parquecito (Detrás de RPP). Esta parte corresponde al distrito de San Isidro. Estamos en el distrito de San Isidro la zona del Centro Comercial, es decir al otro lado de la Avenida Arequipa. Es muy tranquila la zona a pesar de que la rodea avenidas de mucho movimiento vehicular, oficinas, gente, empresas etc. Hay bastantes árboles sobretodo en Manuel A. Fuentes.
Empiezo caminando el parque Villarán:*


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro*

*Esta foto no me salió muy bien, creo que fueron los nervios o el apuro para fotografiar a esa ardilla que está en los cables, al lado derecho:*


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro calle Manuel A. Fuentes*














































un perro en la azotea guau guau guau grrrrrr:nuts:






















































*ESTA HA SIDO LA CUADRA 3 DE MANUEL A. FUENTES, VOLTEO A LA DERECHA PARA IR POR JUAN DE ARONA.*


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro, avenida Juan de Arona*























































*volteo a la izquierda por Las Camelias:*










*volteo por la calle del Parque Antequera, es un parque cerrado, yo ya lo conocía ya que tenía una gran amiga que vivía en una de esas casas:*


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro, Parque Antequera*


----------



## roberto_vp

Se ve bien tranquila la zona a pesar se ser tan céntrica. Buenas fotos!


----------



## Lia_01

*San Isidro, Parque Antequera*























































*La GRINGA cuida el parque:lol:*










*Ahora me voy a Tottus a hacer las compras del diario.*


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola Roberto, este parquecito es bien tranquilo, es como una isla dentro del bullicio sanisidrino. Has ido?*


----------



## roberto_vp

No, no he ido. Es más, no lo ubico muy bien.


----------



## Chris_ALOR

Muy buenas las fotos Lia.....interesante eso que hiciste de la flecha con la foto....:lol::lol:.por otra parte veo algunas casonas de San Isidro que se parecen a las casonas de Selva Alegre y Vallecito de AQP..........

ahhh y me quede emocionado al ver esta foto.......por lo visto el estilo buque no solo se dio en AQP....una pregunta Lia hay mas casonas con este estilo.....es decir con ventanas de ojos de buey, los tipicos balconcitos que efectivamente imitan a los buques.....










Espero ver más fotitos....kay:...bravo LiA!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaMetZa

Yo si he andado por ahí! Y hay bastantes parques amplios y tranquilos por ahí, recuerdo uno en especial xD :| dnd íbamos saliendo de clase de italiano. También hay un restaurant pequeño dnd iba a comer hamburguesas de vez en cuando 

Gracias por las fotos Lía, ojalá tu cámara esté operativa pronto!


----------



## Lia_01

*FINAL DE LA EUROCOPA*

*Muchas gracias. Roberto, este parquecito está entre las Begonias y las Camelias. Sugar, quedan todavía bastantes casas tipo barco, pero he visto que todos los días se tumban un par, tienden a desaparecer la mayoría. Kametza provecho:cheers::lol:
En vista de que nuestra selección nacional de fútbol nunca nos da alguna alegría tenemos que contentarnos con triunfos de otros países. En el centro de Miraflores ayer pusieron una pantalla gigante para ver la final de la Eurocopa:*













































*UN MALABARISTA FIGURETTI:lol::lol::lol::nuts::nuts:*


----------



## Tyrone

que buenas fotos de San Isidro y de la pantalla gigante en Miraflores ....

buenas fotos del malabarista ...


----------



## Chris_ALOR

y no te pidio plata por las fotos Lia XD ------------:lol::lol:


----------



## Inkandrew9

De tiempo regreso a tu thread ... vaya semana la que se fue ... y la que esta empezando ... de todas formas ya me he dado un tiempito en visitarte Lìa ... muy bonitas fotos ... me gusta como se ven los parques y las casas de la Av. Manuel Fuentes ... las fotos del Malabarista figuretti me han dao risa ... Salu2 :colgate:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Lía : te estoy eternamente agradecido... Esta es mi cuadra de calle más querida de toda la ciudad de Lima !!!!*

La he homenajeado en el Blog :
http://callequerida.blogspot.com 


Lia_01 said:


> un perro en la azotea guau guau guau grrrrrr:nuts:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESTA HA SIDO LA CUADRA 3 DE MANUEL A. FUENTES, VOLTEO A LA DERECHA PARA IR POR JUAN DE ARONA.*


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía, una pregunta, a qué hora tomaste las fotos en Kennedy? Se ve poquísima gente sentada viendo el partido, ya había terminado? o aún no empezaba? Pffff! Yo si vine a mi casa para verlo! Estuvo chéeere! Te quedaste a verlo ahí?


----------



## YibrailMizrahi

Uffffffff... Buenazas las fotos. En el parque Villarán no matan ni a las moscas, pero casi siempre encuentras serenos con cara de perro esperando a que hagas algo malo para fastidiarte...


----------



## arfurin

Lia_01 said:


> *He leído uno por uno vuestros interesantes comentarios, muchas gracias.
> Estoy con una cámara prestada ya que la mía se malogró:bash:, la he dejado para que me la compongan.
> Miren como ha quedado el camino del medio de la avenida Arequipa en Miraflores, abandonado, sin gras, las bancas rotas, los árboles casi muertos, tierra, lamentable, que este paseo que antes era tan bonito lo hayan malogrado así. No hay nadie trabajando desde hace semanashno:*



_*Achi es...parece que se acuña la frase "Alcalde que no rompe pistas, no es buen alcalde" ...peeero porque esa peruanomania de sacarle la vuelta a las cosas*_ :bash::lol:


----------



## arfurin

Lia_01 said:


> *He leído uno por uno vuestros interesantes comentarios, muchas gracias.
> Estoy con una cámara prestada ya que la mía se malogró:bash:, la he dejado para que me la compongan.
> Miren como ha quedado el camino del medio de la avenida Arequipa en Miraflores, abandonado, sin gras, las bancas rotas, los árboles casi muertos, tierra, lamentable, que este paseo que antes era tan bonito lo hayan malogrado así. No hay nadie trabajando desde hace semanashno:*



_*Achi es...parece que se acuña la frase "Alcalde que no rompe pistas, no es buen alcalde" ...peeero porque esa peruanomania de sacarle la vuelta a las cosas*_ :bash::lol:


----------



## Chocaviento

Excelente recopilación Lia  pase por las zonas que has fotografado, son preciosas y esos jardines y parques bien cuidados y muy limpio todo, que linda es Lima


----------



## papiriqui

me encanta este tipo de casas son tan caractersticas en san isidro, jesus maria o magdalena....(permiteme guardar la foto pa mi coleccion personal)

aquella zona en san isidro es muy bonita..pero los 3eros pisos de algunas casas,parece q lo levantan con triplay y lo pintan del mismo color q la fachada...eso no se ve tan bien.
hablando de pintura..el color celeste claro deberia estar prohibido en las fachadas.

ese malabarista es tan "capo" q ni se despeino.

gracias por tus fotos lia..muy buenas como siempre.


----------



## Canelita

Lía, después de tiempo puedo pasar a visitarte...me encantaron las fotos de tu post #485 (creo), del malecón hacia Chorrillos, sobre todo la primera foto, EXCELENTE, una vista poco tomada, según yo...  Me gustaron los gatitos estampados en el muro. Santiago de Surco se ve muy bonito, en realidad conozco nada de esa zona, así que me quedé gratamente sorprendida. Qué bonita la iglesia Colonial, y qué horario tan raro que tienen. La zona esa de San Isidro tiene muy lindas casas, las puertas y ventanas de hierro fundido realmente hacen la diferencia y le dan un encanto especial a esos chaletcitos, ¿no? Y nuevamente, qué frustrante lo de la avenida Arequipa, al parecer se están tomando su tiempo hasta el APEC...y te apuesto que dos semanas antes de esa cumbre estarán ahí desesperados viendo cómo terminar todo eso bien o mal... hno: 

Espero que tu cámara sea arreglada pronto... 

¡Saludos!!! :cheers:


----------



## Canelita

EDIT


----------



## Lia_01

*hola*

*muchas gracias a todos, tengo la PC relentA, además dejo a veces comentarios en algunos threads pero se me borranhno:
Canelita, a mí también me gustó esa toma desde el malecón de Chorrillos, nunca he caminado por ese malecón, esos gatitos figuretis parece que me esperaban:lol:La avenida Arequipa la han dejado un desastre, es decir estas últimas cuadras de Miraflores, el paseo del medio está abandonado, los árboles se han muerto:cheers:, el césped no existe, muchas bancas tampoco existen, y otras están rotas, sucias, no se ve ningún trabajador, jardinero, nada de nada.
Papirriqui: coincido contigo, celestes prohibidos en las fachadas, no me gusta, tampoco me gusta ni el azul, ni el verde en fachadas, aunque hay que ver el tonohno:
Gracias Chocaviento.
Arfurin, mejor hubiera sido que lo dejaran todo como estaba, y sólo parcharan las pistas, gran parte de los "mejoramientos" ha quedado abandonado, sinó pásate por la avenida Berlin día de semana en horario de trabajo, ni un trabajador, pobre gente la que vive ahí, prisioneros en sus casas:bash:.
Yibra, es verdad, había un sereno en moto que daba vueltas:nuts:
Kametza, serían las 11 de la mañana o tal vez 12, había poca gente, no, no me quedé, esos asientos me dijeron que eran sólo para invitados, yo les dije que sólo quería tomar una foto. No me dió para tanto, lo vi cómodamente en mi casa:cheers:.
Miraflorino Dodi, si he leído el blog que has abierto, que lindo, como recuerdas a los vecinos de esa calle, antes existía lo que se llamaba los chicos y chicas del BARRIO:banana:.
Gracias Inka, Tyrone, Sugar, no me pidió plata, por la camiseta se ve que es un contratado de la Telefónica, un trome el malabarista y muy amable:lol:
Roberto, está entre las Camelias y las Begonias.*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Solo para invitados? Pfff! Hubiesen puesto pantallas gigantes para que cualquiera pudiera (?) ver el partido.


----------



## Lia_01

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Solo para invitados? Pfff! Hubiesen puesto pantallas gigantes para que cualquiera pudiera (?) ver el partido.


*Así me dijeron, que eran invitados de la embajada de Austria (?) :nuts:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Jajaja qué maleados! Si es un parque público! En todo caso lo hubiesen hecho en la misma embajada pues! Jaja se pasan!


----------



## Lia_01

*Buenas tardes a todos*

*voy a poner fotos de diferentes sitios de Miraflores.
Calle Ocharán
foto dedicada a Block:lol:* 


















*No recuerdo bien, pero en una de estas casas vivía mi profesora de matemáticas del colegio:*



























*Me acuerdo que en el hall de entrada había una escalera que iba al segundo piso, podría ser alguna de estas.*



















*Esq. con Fanning, en la esquina a la izquierda el Hotel Colón:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Ya estamos en Diego Ferré:*









*Parte de atrás del Hotel Colón:*













































*Ahora voy a cruzar la avenida Larco, dónde está el Marriot, calle Las Dalias:*


----------



## roberto_vp

Simpáticas esta callecitas... piden a gritos que se elimine el cableado aéreo.


----------



## J Block

Gracias por la dedicatoria, Lía...un asco total...jajajaja. Sin embargo, el cableado aereo en Miraflores pasará a la historia muy pronto!


----------



## Lia_01

*Roberto y Block ojalá que ELIMINEN TODAS ESAS TELAS DE ARAÑAS DE CABLES, y también de paso que ya no entren más combis al distrito, estamos atorados, hay una congestión vehícular espantosa. Les cuento una nueva del alcalde miraflorino, hoy pasé por el parquecito triangular que está frente a la Suiza Lab en Angamos, ese parquecito que divide Coronel Inclán y Atahualpa, LO HAN TAPIADO TOOODO, QUE IRÁN A HACER AHÍ? YA DA TERROR PENSAR QUE VAN A HACER AHÍ, ESTABA TAN BONITO:bash:*


----------



## Chocaviento

Todo muy bonito, menos los cables  pero ya seran eliminados


----------



## kaMetZa

J Block said:


> Gracias por la dedicatoria, Lía...un asco total...jajajaja. *Sin embargo, el cableado aereo en Miraflores pasará a la historia muy pronto!*


Ojalá fuese así en el resto de Lima, pero tbn es algo más costoso para las empresas, las cuales finalmente nos cobran a nosotros ese monto extra.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Este es el hostal Eiffel o algo asì verdad?? pues està arruinadazo!!!!! en el 2003 me hospedè en èl por un par de noches pero me rescataron unos grandes amigos que viven en surco y me pasè con ellos una semana....

En realidad no era un hostal feo, la ubicaciòn es genial, pero no era nada barato y no daban desayuno... Me da pena ver que no le han dado atención a la casona que es...

Chèveres tus fotos Lía, como siempre


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola y muchas gracias por escribir.

Vane, creo que no es la hostal Eiffel, me parece haber tomado una foto hace meses a la hostal Eiffel que queda si no me equivoco cruzando la avenida Larco hacia el hotel Marriott, voy a chequear.

Chocaviento, Kametza, yo me pregunto, ahora que están destrozando las calles como por ejemplo Berlin, que han abierto zanjas profundas por qué no aprovechan y meten los cables ahí? Ojo, ahora también será destrozada para los "mejoramientos" la avenida Armendáriz, así que tomen sus precauciones los que circulan por ahí. Que terrible, no acaban una cosa y empiezan otra, y lo peor ES QUE EL TRABAJO LO DEJAN ABANDONADOhno: No es cosa mía, sinó pasen cualquier día en horario de trabajo por la avenida Berlín, avenida Arequipa, R. de Panamá....y no se ve ningún trabajadorhno:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Berlín sigue hecha un asco! Increíble que no puedan terminar esa calle! Ni que fuese la vía expresa!!! Igual es algo divertido ver a la gente ebria tratando de pasar de una acera a otra entre tanta zanja y cemento desparramado xD :lol:


----------



## Lia_01

kaMetZa said:


> ^^ Berlín sigue hecha un asco! Increíble que no puedan terminar esa calle! Ni que fuese la vía expresa!!! Igual es algo divertido ver a la gente ebria tratando de pasar de una acera a otra entre tanta zanja y cemento desparramado xD :lol:


*kametza, me da pena esos pequeños negocios como restaurants que hay en las primeras cuadras, ya están quebrados, más desocupación. Este es un trabajo del alcalde de Miraflores que no tiene cuando acabar. La gente tiene ya sus autos con la batería y las llantas bajas. Imagínate un incendio, una emergencia, por ahí no pasa ninguna ambulancia, ni bomberos, cómo harán? o un terremoto la gente que sale corriendo de sus casas se caerían dentro de las zanjas. Leía que la gente está como secuestrada en su propia casa, oliendo los malos olores que salen de los desagues destruídos, las ratas son ahora las mascotas de toda esa zonahno:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Si, imagino, se ve todo remal, ni siquiera es que anden haciendo la pista ya, uff falta mucho para eso así como van, está así la tierra toda abierta! Lamentable realmente. Ojalá terminen ya pues!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Vane : no es el hostal Eiffel*

Esta es una casa que está en Diego Ferré 201 esquina con la calle Ocharàn,es una casa de familia que está descuidada,posiblemente porque ya viven personas muy mayores ò a propósito muchas familias miraflorinas dejan las fachadas de sus casas medio al abandono para que las inmobiliarias se interesen y les ofrezcan $$$$$$$$$$ para comprarlas y demolerlas... 
El hostal Eiffel está bien cuidado,como bien dice Lia,está en la otra parte de Larco,o sea,en la esquina de Juan Fanning con Las Dalias... 
Gracias Lia por las fotos...nunca te ampayo por el barrio con tu cámara !!! :lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol: preciosa la foto de la parte de atrás del hotel... esa casa en Ocharán con la carabela en el frontis,es una casa gemela con la del costado,pero no habrás reparado,porque la casa del costado tiene la carabela despintada... están a mitad de cuadra de la cuadra 6 de Ocharán,casi al costado de la casa que Vane pensaba era el hostal Eiffel.


Vane de Rosas said:


> Este es el hostal Eiffel o algo asì verdad?? pues està arruinadazo!!!!! en el 2003 me hospedè en èl por un par de noches pero me rescataron unos grandes amigos que viven en surco y me pasè con ellos una semana....
> 
> En realidad no era un hostal feo, la ubicaciòn es genial, pero no era nada barato y no daban desayuno... Me da pena ver que no le han dado atención a la casona que es...
> 
> Chèveres tus fotos Lía, como siempre


----------



## dannyhighrise

Buenas a todos!

Necesito saber si han posteado fotos de la Av.La Paz en Miraflores (cerca de 28 de julio). Hay un edificio un poco alto escondido, si tienen una foto de ése edificio, serían muy amables en pasarme la voz 

Graxias:banana: el thread está de lujo. Espero que Miraflores nunca pierda su encanto colonial.


----------



## Limanidad

Lia buenas fotos en más de una ocasión pasié por esas callecitas que felizmente aún conservan ese ambiente miraflorino propio de su mejor momento y del cual espero se mantenga.
Saludos.
PD. Si es cierto esos cables son insoportables se meten en todos las fotos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Si se han posteado....*

El edificio en esquina con la calle San Martín que es el de la Avenida La Paz 910,el hotel de al lado que es el León de Oro Suites en la Avenida La Paz 930.


dannyhighrise said:


> Buenas a todos!
> 
> Necesito saber si han posteado fotos de la Av.La Paz en Miraflores (cerca de 28 de julio). Hay un edificio un poco alto escondido, si tienen una foto de ése edificio, serían muy amables en pasarme la voz
> 
> Graxias:banana: el thread está de lujo. Espero que Miraflores nunca pierda su encanto colonial.


----------



## Aedus

Qué bonita esa zona de Ocharán y Juan Fannning, con sus casitas acogedoras. Mantienen el aire del Miraflores de siempre, que se va perdiendo poco a poco con esos anónimos edificios sin gracia. Lo malo ese cableado aéreo.


----------



## Lia_01

*Fotos de diferentes sitios de Miraflores*

*Buenas tardes y muchas gracias por dejar sus comentarios.
Miraflorino, no me he dado cuenta del hotel ese. Creo que el año pasado le tomé una foto a la hostal Eiffel.
Danny, no sé a que edificio te refieres, será este que describe miraflorino?
Limanidad, Aedus, a lo mejor con las zanjas que están cavando por todos lados aprovecharán para meter los cables?

Avenida 28 de Julio:*



























*La Santa Sede?*









*Calle Colón:*









Esquina Núñez de Balboa con Gonzales:









*Volteo por Gonzales:*




































*LLego a la avenida La Paz:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Fotos de diferentes sitios de Miraflores*

*miniparque que no tiene nombre en la Avenida La Paz:*














































Al fondo a la izquierda la calle San Fernando y a la derecha continúa la calle Gonzales:


























*
El viejo grifo de siempre en la avenida La Paz:*


----------



## Lia_01

La famosa quinta Prado cuya entrada principal está en la avenida 28 de Julio:


















*Al fondo el hotel Marriott*









Una pollería:









Casa Banchero la joyería en su nuevo local:









*Av. La Paz esquina con Av. 28 de Julio:*









*Algunas casas viejas en la Av. 28 de Julio:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Avenida 28 de Julio en Miraflores*









































































*Hotel La Hacienda:*


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos!! Esa zona siempre me ha gustado mucho, espero que no terminen con más casas porque son muy bonitas.


----------



## Lia_01

roberto_vp said:


> Buenas fotos!! Esa zona siempre me ha gustado mucho, espero que no terminen con más casas porque son muy bonitas.



*Robert, mejor es hacerse a la idea que llegará un día muy pronto que ya no habrán casas en Miraflores, cada día tumban una o más. Lo que pasa es este alcalde no da licencias a las casas para que funcionen como oficinas sino sólo como viviendas, como comprenderás nadie se compra una casa para vivir en ella en Miraflores, la gente si compra departamentos para vivir. Además a la municipalidad le conviene más edificios ya que son más rentables, ya que de cada edificio saca horrores de dinero en predios y arbitrios, como cada departamento tiene que pagar y en un edificio que antes era una casa pueden haber 100 departamentos.*


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos Lía! Masías será controversial, pero mantiene muy bien los parques de Miraflores.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Gracias por las fotos de la calle José González*

Lia.... paseando por el barrio de tu papà !!!!... yo camino mucho casi a diario por todas esas calles... la verdad que los alrededores de la Avenida La Paz en el tramo que vá desde la 28 de Julio hasta la Bajada de Armendáriz es una zona bien bonita,con casonas preciosas,quizás los edificios nuevos un poco alteran el paisaje tranquilo de la zona,pero felizmente la mayoría de esos edificios son bonitos... no todos,pero si la mayoría... voy a buscar la foto que le tomaste al Hostal Eiffel,que se refiere Vane... aunque a simple vista,su gabinete de Larco 1178 es mejor...


----------



## kaMetZa

Qué bonita esta casa, su entrada sobretodo!









Y pues sí, lo más probable es que en Miraflores las pocas casas terminen desapareciendo, sobretodo aquellas aún del lado del malecón y quizá también las que quedan en Pardo. 

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## W!CKED

Que buenas fotos Lía pero esta si me dió pena, una casa hermosa rodeada de tremendos mamarrachos, y al parecer tiene las horas contadas.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Miraflorino said:


> Lia.... paseando por el barrio de tu papà !!!!... yo camino mucho casi a diario por todas esas calles... la verdad que los alrededores de la Avenida La Paz en el tramo que vá desde la 28 de Julio hasta la Bajada de Armendáriz es una zona bien bonita,con casonas preciosas,quizás los edificios nuevos un poco alteran el paisaje tranquilo de la zona,pero felizmente la mayoría de esos edificios son bonitos... no todos,pero si la mayoría... voy a buscar la foto que le tomaste al Hostal Eiffel,que se refiere Vane... aunque a simple vista,su gabinete de Larco 1178 es mejor...


Jajajajaja, tu no te vas a olvidar jamàs...

Bueno como para reivindicarme... este si es un hostal jajajaja










Tambièn he estado ahì y creo que pronto volverè a estar. Muy còmodo.

A pesar de que LIbidito me ha recomendado uno que tambièn "me hace del ojo".


----------



## Miraflorino

*Casa Miraflorina de 1948*

Tuve la oportunidad a fines de los años 80s. de visitar ésta casa en repetidas oportunidades,puesto que allí vivió mi finado amigo J.P.A. (fallecido en junio de 1989 a los 25 años de edad). La casa por dentro es amplia,llena de salas,por lo menos tiene como 3 salones grandes,un comedor amplio y una biblioteca... lo que si tiene pequeño es el jardín interior,al parecer,se redujo el jardín en aras que tuviera más salones la casa. 
Acá les muestro una foto de comienzos de 1948 (hace 60 años !!!),cuando la casa fue terminada (la foto la saqué de un número de la fabulosa colección de "El Arquitecto Peruano",para ser más exactos del Número 129 - Año XII de abril de 1948)... si desean coleccionar esas revistas,las pueden encontrar en la Feria de Libreros del Jirón Amazonas a 3 soles por número. (bastante barato dada la antigüedad de las mismas). 
*CASA DE LA CALLE JOSÉ GONZÁLES 758 recién estrenada en 1948 :*








*FOTOS DE LÍA tomadas 60 años después :* 

















kaMetZa said:


> Qué bonita esta casa, su entrada sobretodo!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Y pues sí, lo más probable es que en Miraflores las pocas casas terminen desapareciendo, sobretodo aquellas aún del lado del malecón y quizá también las que quedan en Pardo.
> 
> Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Vane : sobre hostales miraflorinos*

Vane : pásame los datos de cuanto más o menos deseas gastar y en que tipo de habitación : SWB,DWB ó TWB... hay buenas opciones en hostales cercanos a Larco... y que están en calles que no son ruidosas... en el hotel donde trabajo,hay también 3 habitaciones en una casa anexa que tienen precios más económicos... la llamada "Casa Ugáz"... con el plus que tienes Desayuno Buffet incluido y si hace rico sol,una piscinita para refrescarte,aparte de un simpático GYM,Business Center gratuito y la seguridad de un hotel bien cuidado. Avísame por PM ó por email... Recuerda que de julio a septiembre es temporada alta en Lima,por las vacaciones en el Hemisferio Norte... avísame con tiempo !!!!.. :banana::banana::banana:


Vane de Rosas said:


> Jajajajaja, tu no te vas a olvidar jamàs...
> 
> Bueno como para reivindicarme... este si es un hostal jajajaja
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tambièn he estado ahì y creo que pronto volverè a estar. Muy còmodo.
> 
> A pesar de que LIbidito me ha recomendado uno que tambièn "me hace del ojo".


----------



## Miraflorino

*Vane : tu gabinete siempre me parece una muy buena opción*











Miraflorino said:


> Vane : pásame los datos de cuanto más o menos deseas gastar y en que tipo de habitación : SWB,DWB ó TWB... hay buenas opciones en hostales cercanos a Larco... y que están en calles que no son ruidosas... en el hotel donde trabajo,hay también 3 habitaciones en una casa anexa que tienen precios más económicos... la llamada "Casa Ugáz"... con el plus que tienes Desayuno Buffet incluido y si hace rico sol,una piscinita para refrescarte,aparte de un simpático GYM,Business Center gratuito y la seguridad de un hotel bien cuidado. Avísame por PM ó por email... Recuerda que de julio a septiembre es temporada alta en Lima,por las vacaciones en el Hemisferio Norte... avísame con tiempo !!!!.. :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Miraflorino said:


>


Ese "gabinete" "ya fue"  Te enviarè un mail.

Así es la vida.

Super las fotos Lìa... buenos recorridos, Miraflores tiene zonas muy bonitas y coloridas.


----------



## Lia_01

*FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS*










*HOLA*


















*LA DIABLADA:*



























*LA SELVA TAMBIÉN ESTUVO PRESENTE:*


----------



## Lia_01

*FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS*





































*HOLA*


















*UY QUE PENA, INACTIVARON LA PILETA, YA NO SALE EL AGUA hno*:




































*CHAU CHAU, SALUD:cheers: Y ARRIBA PERÚ*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Muy colorido el desfile !!!!*

Eso de bueno tiene la Municipalidad de Miraflores en cuanto a sus actividades "outdoor"... van muy adelantados respecto a los demás distritos capitalinos... :banana::banana::banana:
Lia : me tuviste preocupado por tu largo silencio...porfa,la próxima vez enviame un email ó PM... ó por chat !!!!


----------



## kaMetZa

Lía nos has tenido díiiiias sin fotos jejeje se extraña que tu thread no se actualice seguido !

Ver el desfile con sol es chévere, alegra el día, pero desfilar con sol sí debe ser malazo! Pobres chicos con uniforme y marchando en semejante sol!!!! hno:

Y sí pues, parece que el sol nos duró hasta la semana pasada, estos días han estado así grises de nuevo y con fuerte viento, incluso el otro día saliendo del gym estaba garuando, algo ligero pero garúa al fin! Yo ya la extrañaba. Pero ojalá que la próxima semana el sol se anime a salir por las Fiestas Patrias ! :cheers:

Gracias por las fotos!


----------



## papiriqui

^^^^..si pues, pero mas bravo eran pa las q bailaban marinera,,sobre el asfalto caliente..pasumadre.

lia..muy bonitas tus fotos, q bacan es ver la variedad de folklore o danzas q tenemos en nuestro pais..otro motivo q nos hace sentirnos orgullosos de ser peruanos.... y en una zona donde los turistas tambien pueden apreciarlo. ( gratis y aparte de las brisas del titicaca)

p.d.: no se por q me dan colera los de la tuna, no se!


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué colorida y hermosa esta última entrega tuya. Desfile y con sol, qué lujo...realmente lindas las fotos, casi como si hubiésemos estado allí contigo. ¿Pero por qué han cancelado los otros desfiles??? Qué pena, si es la ilusión que todos tienen, tanto los espectadores como los participantes. 
Me ha encantado ver a los soldados, los escolares, los bailarines, hasta la papa la encontré tierna y graciosa (tenía tantos "ojitos", jejeje), me alegra el día. 

Gracias por los saludos de vuelta, y ojalá que el sol se acerque de nuevo por Lima, por aquí no está muy caluroso felizmente, ojalá esté así hasta el lunes/martes...

¡Saludos, Lía!!!!! :cheers:


----------



## Chocaviento

Lindo muy lindo todo Lia  gracias por las fotitos


----------



## dlHC84

Lia_01 said:


> LA SELVA TAMBIÉN ESTUVO PRESENTE:


kay: A veces nos olvidamos que el 55% del territorio nacional está conformado por la selva.

Lía, ya extraña tus fotos, bonitas como siempre, gracias.


----------



## xever_7

Muy lindo todo gracias por las fotos Lia  
Me gusta mucho que el Perú tenga tanto que ofrecer en sus desfiles, corsos, danzas y cultura en general tantos lugares y cada uno tan particular :banana:


----------



## kaMetZa

papiriqui said:


> ^^^^..si pues, pero mas bravo eran pa las q bailaban marinera,,sobre el asfalto caliente..pasumadre.!


Jajajaja pobre planta de los pies xD

.


papiriqui said:


> ...y aparte de las brisas del titicaca..!


El Brisas es muy chévere!!!! 



papiriqui said:


> ..p.d.: no se por q me dan colera los de la tuna, no se!


Jajajaja Ahora son algo común ah! Los sábados siempre se ven por Lima vestidos y con sus instrumentos.


----------



## Aedus

Otra vez de vuelta las fotos de Lía, al parecer arreglaste tu cámara fotográfica. Que bien. Aunque extraño los desfiles escolares de antes, me gusta esta nueva idea de presentar pasacalles de grupos folklóricos representativos de cada región para fiestas patrias. Por otro lado, me parece raro la manera cómo se han pintado los hombres que representan a la selva, con la cara pintada de blanco y las calaveritas colgadas de la frente, parecen más africanos que peruanos.


----------



## Limanidad

De vuelta al barrio Lia y con una completa cobertura de las actividades por Fiestas patrias, colorido pasacalle. Es bueno que los niños y jóvenes vayan adentrándose y haciendo suya la cultura de distintas partes de nuestro país. Bonitas fotos, saludos.


----------



## Limeñito

Tienes razón Lía: un desfile se ve mejor en un día soleado (si bien hace que uno se agite más de la cuenta). Miraflores linda como siempre, y más aun con ese desfile con tanto para ver. Bonitas fotos, tal parece que allí no se olvidaron de ninguna región.
Vi varias bandas escolares: las falditas escocesas están por todos sitios!!!!! ¿Hay varios colegios nacionales en Miraflores?


----------



## Miraflorino

*Como en todos los distritos !!!!*

por supuesto que hay numerosos colegios nacionales en Miraflores.... el Juana Alarco de Dammert es emblemático.... entre muchos otros...


Limeñito said:


> Tienes razón Lía: un desfile se ve mejor en un día soleado (si bien hace que uno se agite más de la cuenta). Miraflores linda como siempre, y más aun con ese desfile con tanto para ver. Bonitas fotos, tal parece que allí no se olvidaron de ninguna región.
> Vi varias bandas escolares: las falditas escocesas están por todos sitios!!!!! ¿Hay varios colegios nacionales en Miraflores?


----------



## roberto_vp

^^ También el Scipion Llona donde vota Alan García :lol:


----------



## Miraflorino

*El Scipión Llona es un colegio antiguo*

y Alan García vivió cerca de allí en un edificio de la avenida Pardo al 900....



roberto_vp said:


> ^^ También el Scipion Llona donde vota Alan García :lol:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Genial!kay: Gracias Lía por esta contribución patriótica, todos aquí en el foro estamos con las pilas de fiestas patrias, de corazón espero que se vengan nuevos y mejores cambios en nuestro país durante lo que queda de éste y el proximo año. Yo seguiré fiel al foro peruano de Skyscrapercity, eso nadie lo cambia!!:banana:


----------



## alibiza_1014

Hermosas tus fotos Lia, como siempre. Se ve un día bastante soleado.


----------



## Lia_01

*FELICES FIESTAS PATRIAS*

*y muchas gracias por escribir sus comentarios.
miraflorino, te escribí a tu mail aurora y nunca me contestaste.
kame, papiro, sol había, calor también, pero no tan fuerte como para que les quemara la planta de los pies a los bailarines, al menos eso creo. 
Papiro, cuenta cuenta, por qué te dan cólera los de la tuna?:lol:
Canelita, parece que los municipios han cancelado los desfiles por el atolladero de vehículos que se forman a causa de los "mejoramientos" de calles. Yo creo que esto no debió ser motivo para cancelar los desfiles escolares, lo hubieran hecho en todo caso el día domingo que no hay tanta congestión de autos.
Chocaviento, Xever, gracias
Paco, la selva me impresiona mucho, es verdad que nos olvidamos de ella teniendo nuestro territorio gran parte de ella.
Aedus, parece que mi máquina la arreglaron bien (en Hiraoka), me cobraron 62 soles, no me pareció tan caro, ya que yo pensaba de que no tenía arreglo.
Limanidad, da gusto el empeño que le ponen los muchachos. 
Limeñito, se ve más bonito cuando hay sol, recuerdo los años anteriores que los pobres escolares se pelaban de frío, ya que siempre estos días de Fiestas Patrias eran helados, muchas veces hasta lloviznaba. Colegios Nacionales todavía hay varios en Miraflores, aunque ya no tanto como antes, ni tampoco muchos particulares.
Roberto, también desfiló el Scipión LLOna, en ese colegio me toca siempre votar, creo que es el colegio más antiguo de Miraflores.
Miraflorino, si conozco el edificio donde vivía Alan con Pilar, y antes vivían en una casa a media cuadra del edificio.
danny y albiza, muchas gracias.
Salud:cheers:*


----------



## kaMetZa

^^ Felices Fiestas para tí también Lía!  :cheers:


----------



## roberto_vp

Y al parecer no han aprendido nada, como lo demuestra el derrumbe en Casurainas la semana pasada.


----------



## Miraflorino

*El antes y el después*

Me encantan éstas 2 fotos :


----------



## dra.naths

que gran cambio


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué romántico tu esposo, ¡la canasta de flores estaba preciosa! Feliz aniversario, aunque sea atrasado... :hug:

Ya pasado el Halloween, supongo que las tiendas ya estarán decorando para las fiestas navideñas. Bienvenidas las bolitas y los conos... :lol:

¡Saludos y buen fin de semana!!! :cheers:


----------



## Poligono

Miraflorino said:


> Me encantan éstas 2 fotos :


Impresionante, se nota claramente como se ha ganado terreno al mar.


----------



## Lia_01

*Parque Letonia Malecón de la Reserva Miraflores*

*Gracias a todos por escribir comentarios.
roberto, no me enteré del derrumbe en Casuarinashno:
cane, gracias, y hasta ahora están vivas, es decir las rosas, porque las flores lilas que parecen orquideas ya se marchitaron y las he quitado. Desde el mismo día de jalouin hasta días anteriores comenzaron con los arreglos navideños creo.
dra. efectivamente, un tremendo cambio, como ha crecido la ciudad en unos cuantos años.
poligono, efectivamente, cuanto terreno se le ha ganado al mar.
miraflorino-dodi, me fui caminando por el Malecón de la Reserva y pasé por el mini parque Letonia, muy cerca a tu chamba, y le tomé fotos:*


















*LLegamos al parque Letonia*









*En lugar de pasto le han puesto piedras blancas, al fondo en la calle O'Donovan veo la casa que fue de Julio C. Tello (así me dijo miraflorino) que felizmente no la han derrumbado, más bien la han arreglado , pintado, que bien:*


















*
La casa que fue de Julio C.Tello:*


----------



## Lia_01

Me gustan mucho estos edificios:









*
Fernanda respirando aire fresco:*










*Que raro, por qué se llamará parque Letonia? a nuestros alcaldes les encanta las "inauguraciones":nuts:*


----------



## J Block

Gracias por las fotos, Lía. 

Honestamente no me convence el Parque Letonia, creo que con césped se vería mucho mejor.

PD: Qué linda Fernanda.


----------



## roberto_vp

Buenas fotos Lia!! También creo que se vería mejor algo de verde en ese parque, me gustó la foto del frutero que desde que tengo recuerdo siempre está ahí.


----------



## Miraflorino

*El parque Letonia es muy simpático...*

Yo siempre recomiendo a los huéspedes del hotel que se vayan para allá a tomar fotos,ver el mar,sentarse un rato en las bancas... el parquecito no tiene nada de especial pero tiene un buen panorama y es bien tranquilo. Gracias Lía por las fotos.... y ya viste que "Inka Wasi" la han pintado totalmente y ahora por fín luce bien cuidada.... qué bueno !!!...


----------



## Miraflorino

*Se llama Parque Letonia porque....*

aprovecharon que en mayo vino el presidente de Letonia para la reunión previa al APEC... esa que incluyó la Unión Europea... parece que como no tenían nada para mostrar sobre Letonia a dicho presidente,sobre el pucho nomás,algún "brillante personajete" se le iluminó el cerebro y bueno... a éste rinconcito sin nombre rápidamente se le adecuó para fungir de mini parque y le zamparon el nombre del país báltico !!!.. cosas de la criollada local !!!... 
Lía : Fernanda está preciosa...ya me robé la foto para mi Hi5 !!! sorry !!!! :nuts:


----------



## Miraflorino

*Te salió espectacular ésta toma !!!!*

la verdad que la Bahía de Lima es *MARAVILLOSA !*!!!


----------



## Miraflorino

*Edificio Costa del Mar*

Lía : has visto que lindo ha quedado éste edificio ??? se vé bien playero,bien de balneario !!!!


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Lía exactamente cual es la casa del famoso arqueólogo, porque hay un thread de Miraflorino diciedo que fue derrumbada... Si no ha sido asì el otro thread ya no tiene respaldo.

Excelentes tus fotos y el clima de LIma como siempre.... inconstante!


----------



## Lia_01

*Casa de Julio C. Tello*

Vane, esta es la casa que fue de Julio C. Tello (miraflorino-dodi lo confirmó, en el otro thread al principio confundió la casa que fue demolida):
AHORA:









ANTES:


----------



## Lia_01

J Block said:


> Gracias por las fotos, Lía.
> 
> Honestamente no me convence el Parque Letonia, creo que con césped se vería mucho mejor.
> 
> PD: Qué linda Fernanda.


*Block y Robert:
yO también pienso lo mismo, aunque sea le hubieran puesto cesped artificial:lol: Pienso que tal vez como esta zona se estaba hundiendo y la tuvieron que reconstruir, a lo mejor no es conveniente que se esté regando???? porque la humedad la puede dañar ?:bash:

Roberto, con decirte que desde que tengo uso de razón está ese frutero ahí, y con el mismo aspecto físico, es decir que no han pasado los años por él.:banana:

Dodi, tienes razón la vista desde este mini parque es excelente, para tomar fotos, mejor. No hay alcalde o autoridad municipal que no le guste inaugurar aunque sea un metro de vereda, me imagino que el miraflorino (no tú) debe sentirse orgulloso leyendo en la piedra esa su nombre:lol: Los depas de ese edificio deben tener una vista envidiable.

Yo le dije Fernanda regalanos a los foristas de sky tu mejor ángulo, y la perra bien figuretti se puso en su mejor pose:lol:Eso sí, le dije a la dueña que la debe poner a dieta, está demasiado gorda, los perros también se enferman del colesterol, diabetes, hipertensión etc., ella me dijo que igual le decía su esposo:cheers:.*


----------



## carlos07

Que buenas fotos Lia, la casa de Julio C. Tello pero que cambio, la reforma se hacia esperar, que bueno, les quedo bien, lo del parque como todos afirman, nada de más aunque la vista es imperdible y de todas maneras se le da mas un atractivo al malecon de Miraflores. La Fernanda como afirmas muy figureti mas esta preciosa, gracias por las fotos. Y caramba nunca habia visto las fotos de la playa,como se le ganó espacio al mar.


----------



## dannyhighrise

Lía como siempre, tus fotos al servicio de la cultura local. :applause:

Ya que estabas por la zona del malecón, llegas a enfocar lo del Marina Yatch Club que está frente a Barranco? Ya deberían haberlo terminado.


----------



## Miraflorino

*La zona del parque es de alto riesgo*

En realidad si han habilitado el parquecito de marras es para evitar que la gente siga transitando por la vereda que dá al acantilado porque ese terreno se está hundiendo...por eso ahora han puesto vallas,macetones,todo bien indicado para que nadie transite por esa vereda sino que lo haga por las veredas internas del parque... lo de las piedritas en lugar del césped lo han hecho precisamente para que no se riegue y asì evitar un humedecimiento excesivo que pudiera alentar a debilitar más ese terreno... pasa que,como bien saben,yo hace 3 décadas soy vecino del lugar (apenas a 2 cuadritas del parque) y toda esa manzana de esos edificios llenos de ventanas,era una casona antigua maravillosa (creo que de la familia Alvarez-Calderón) y ellos tenìan sótanos que pasaban debajo del actual parque... por eso ese terreno es débil e incluso tenían salida hacia los acantilados... habían rumores de túneles secretos (????),en fín,se tejieron tantas historias sobre esa casona porque parecía medio fantasmagórica... a pesar que no estaba abandonada...
Todo el parquecito es un rincón realmente ondulante y eso hace que como está al pie del acantilado,sea de alto riesgo..aunque la vista es perfecta !!!


Lia_01 said:


> *Block y Robert:
> yO también pienso lo mismo, aunque sea le hubieran puesto cesped artificial:lol: Pienso que tal vez como esta zona se estaba hundiendo y la tuvieron que reconstruir, a lo mejor no es conveniente que se esté regando???? porque la humedad la puede dañar ?:bash:
> 
> Roberto, con decirte que desde que tengo uso de razón está ese frutero ahí, y con el mismo aspecto físico, es decir que no han pasado los años por él.:banana:
> 
> Dodi, tienes razón la vista desde este mini parque es excelente, para tomar fotos, mejor. No hay alcalde o autoridad municipal que no le guste inaugurar aunque sea un metro de vereda, me imagino que el miraflorino (no tú) debe sentirse orgulloso leyendo en la piedra esa su nombre:lol: Los depas de ese edificio deben tener una vista envidiable.
> 
> Yo le dije Fernanda regalanos a los foristas de sky tu mejor ángulo, y la perra bien figuretti se puso en su mejor pose:lol:Eso sí, le dije a la dueña que la debe poner a dieta, está demasiado gorda, los perros también se enferman del colesterol, diabetes, hipertensión etc., ella me dijo que igual le decía su esposo:cheers:.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Inicialmente me equivoqué...*

con una casita en la segunda cuadra de 0'Donovan... pero mejor deja ese thread Vane,porque ya varias personas me han comentado que sirve como referente a las personas que por Internet desean saber sobre Inka Wasi,la casa de Julio C. Tello.... 


Vane de Rosas said:


> Lía exactamente cual es la casa del famoso arqueólogo, porque hay un thread de Miraflorino diciedo que fue derrumbada... Si no ha sido asì el otro thread ya no tiene respaldo.
> 
> Excelentes tus fotos y el clima de LIma como siempre.... inconstante!


----------



## Exrexnotex

Lia, fotos, excelentes, mas, favor, por ... 

La foto que quoteo Miraflorino es en verdad espectacular, me encanto.


----------



## Cazafantasias

Lia_01 said:


>


Tiempo que no pasaba por esa linda y sinuosa parte del Malecón de la Reserva. Recién hace un mes me topé casualmente con el Parque Letonia. Es acogedor y permite contemplar cómodamente la bahía de Lima. Ahora voy 2 ó 3 veces por semana después de almorzar. Ya me provocó tomar fotos de la zona.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Buscando el Parque Letonia desde las alturas !!!!*


----------



## Lia_01

*Miraflorino-Dodi, muy buenas fotos desde las alturas. Mi madre me dice que ESTA CASA NO ERA LA DE JULIO C.TELLO, que su casa quedaba al frente de esta casa, donde ahora hay edificios, que era mucho más adornada Y se podía divisar desde lo lejos.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*Entonces...quiere decir que....*

la casona que ocupaba una manzana entera y que creía que era de los Alvarez-Calderón,era de... JULIO C. TELLO !!!! 


Lia_01 said:


> *Miraflorino-Dodi, muy buenas fotos desde las alturas. Mi madre me dice que ESTA CASA NO ERA LA DE JULIO C.TELLO, que su casa quedaba al frente de esta casa, donde ahora hay edificios, que era mucho más adornada Y se podía divisar desde lo lejos.*


----------



## Miraflorino

*La bonita cuadra 5 de la angostita calle Ocharán en Miraflores*

Esta es la cuadra que más me gusta de todo el barrio... y por fín,están asfaltando la pista !!!!... puesto que era como de ripio !!!.. increíble que en pleno Miraflores,había una pista así !!!!... lo de los baches es algo normal...pero ripio !!!.. bueno,ya por fín la están asfaltando como se debe....
Lía,me encantaron las fotos... es una cuadra que me gusta mucho... medio escondidita..


----------



## Poligono

Que fotos para más hermosas :drool::drool: y que linda es Fernanda, saludos Lía.


----------



## Cazafantasias

De hecho Fernanda es la mejor compañía de Lía a la hora de tomar fotos. Los perros no distinguen colores y a lo mejor con unos cuantos ladridos Fernanda asesora a Lía a la hora de tomar fotos en blanco y negro.


----------



## Lia_01

*Av. Alvarez Calderón, Parque Roosevelt San Isidro*

*hola a todos y muchas gracias por sus comentarios.

Miraflorino-dodi, la primera foto del 746 se ve la parte lateral de un edificio que no lo han enlucido, que feo se ve, debería la municipalidad obligar a las constructoras que enluzcan las edificaciones.

cazafantasías y polígono, Fernanda NO ES MI MASCOTA, yo no tengo perros, he tenido cuando vivía en casa con jardín, en este edificio prohiben tener perros. Fernanda estaba con su ama que tampoco la conozco trotando, haciendo ejercicios por ahí.:lol:

Una de mis tantas caminatas que hice hace algunos meses, esta vez empecé en la esquina de la avenida Pezet con Alvarez Calderón*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01




----------



## Lia_01

Parque Roosevelt:


----------



## Lia_01

Calle Dasso:


----------



## papiriqui

la zona esta bellisima,, ya imagino estar en lima ,,y sentir ese olor riquisimo a brisa marina junto con el olor de flores y arboles..en la mañanas..(como q es mejor en ese momento del dia.)
aunq san isidro es san isidro,je,,no pasa desapercibido nuestras "multi-parchadas" carpetas asfalticas y veredas.
saludos


----------



## roberto_vp

Bonito San Isidro como siempre, sobre todo por sus áreas verdes. Muy buenas fotos Lia!!


----------



## J Block

Muy buenas fotos, Lía! San Isidro tan encantador como siempre.


----------



## Canelita

Lía, bonitas las fotos como siempre. La perrita Fernanda me resultó de lo más adorable, se le veía súper tranquila. La última entrega me gustó mucho, buenas construcciones y mucho verde por todos lados, pero lo que sí se dejaba extrañar era a los residentes, dónde estarían, bastante desolada la ruta...o sería la hora del día.

¡Saludos, Lía! :cheers:


----------



## Cazafantasias

Lia_01 said:


>


Ese edificio me gustaba más cuando estaba pintado de color rojo ladrillo.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

Jajaja, estaba pensando lo mismo cazafantasìas... al principio dudè pero tu me lo has confirmado.

Lía que hiciste con la gente??????? como se nota que los fines de semana se pasa mejor de puertas para dentro!

San Isidro tan cute como siempre.


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola*

*y muchas gracias por escribir sus comentarios a papirri, block, robert, cazafantasmas, cane y vane.

No fue un fin de semana, era un día miércoles como a las 11 de la mañana, nunca se ve gente por ahí, a partir de Dasso sí. Es muy desolada esa zona, me imagino que la gente se había ido a trabajar.*


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Muy buenas fotos Lia!!!


----------



## fayo

lima tiene de todo, pero actualemente lima ha cambiado para bien, se nota mas orden vial y un afan de cambiar lo que hace 20 años fue la ciudad caotica.
pero todo el area de lima desde el norte al sur de este a oeste lima tiene mucho por trabajar mucho por hacer..........ate, la victoria, el agustino, casi todo el cono norte, casi todo el cono sur, es decir el 50% del area de lima tiene que trabajar en parques, areas verdes, veredas, transito, y sobre todo el desorden urbano, casas de 2 a 3 pisos lleno de polvo, sin tarrajeo y sin arquitectura y el caos de transito y peatonal lo hace caotico.........feo y como si fuera un PUEBLO GIGANTE. QUISIERAMOS q a 10 años todos estas areas se parescan en algo a las fotos que muestra lia............


----------



## Limeñito

Muy buenas fotos, Lía; es reconfortante ver esas imágenes tan llenas de verdor, de frescura y de interesante arquitectura. Me gustó ver esas construcciones con acabados de ladrillo.
Fayo, te sugiero comentar acerca de los lugares que ves en este thread.

Saludos a ambos.


----------



## Vane de Rosas

fayo said:


> lima tiene de todo, pero actualemente lima ha cambiado para bien, se nota mas orden vial y un afan de cambiar lo que hace 20 años fue la ciudad caotica.
> pero todo el area de lima desde el norte al sur de este a oeste lima tiene mucho por trabajar mucho por hacer..........ate, la victoria, el agustino, casi todo el cono norte, casi todo el cono sur, es decir el 50% del area de lima tiene que trabajar en parques, areas verdes, veredas, transito, y sobre todo el desorden urbano, casas de 2 a 3 pisos lleno de polvo, sin tarrajeo y sin arquitectura y el caos de transito y peatonal lo hace caotico.........feo y como si fuera un PUEBLO GIGANTE. QUISIERAMOS q a 10 años todos estas areas se parescan en algo a las fotos que muestra lia............


Fayo para estos comentarios hay un thread en debate urbano.

Lìa tus fotos son alucinantes!


----------



## Limanidad

Entrañable San Isidro en tus fotos Lia, saludos.


----------



## Miraflorino

*Esquina de Santiago Basurco & Miguel De Cervantes*

Esta fue la foto del forista Noruego que la tomó en el 2006 :








y se suponía que al derribar la casona iban a construir un edificio...pero por lo visto han hecho una nueva casa con muros altos :


----------



## Lia_01

*hola y muchas gracias por sus comentarios*

*Chinatown en Miraflores:*


----------



## Lia_01




----------



## carlos07

Buenas fotos lia, gracias por postear, como decia en otro thread ya dan ganas de ir a Lima corriendo:runaway:


----------



## Lia_01

*Hola Carlos siguiendo en la onda china, no podía faltar el Club Chino a unas cuantas cuadras del Centro de Miraflores, y se quieren estudiar chino Mandarín aquí también enseñan:*


----------



## Canelita

Lía, qué interesante la feria china, habrás estado en tu salsa con lo que sé cuánto te gusta la cultura china. Ah, no sabía que tenían un local en Miraflores y que enseñan chino mandarín ahí. Un buen dato a saber por si alguien me pregunta. La comunidad nikkei también celebró un mes de actividades el mes pasado, pero la mayoría de los eventos fueron en el Centro Cultural Peruano Japonés en Jesús María.

¡Saludos, Lía!!! :cheers:


----------



## CHIMUCHIK

Lindas fotos Lia!!


----------



## J Block

Están chéveres las últimas fotos, Lía.


----------



## Lia_01

*NAVIDAD 2008*

*gracias cane, chimuchik y block por dejar vuestros comentarios.

Algunas fotitos referentes a la Navidad de este año de una mis caminatas por el centro de Miraflores:

No me gusta el árbol de este año:*









*Los habitantes del edificio del Pacífico están hartos de los ruídos, pero quién puede leer ese cartelito???
dice:
PITOS, PITOS, PITOS
CLAXON, CLAXON, CLAXON
SIRENA, SIRENA, SIRENA
EL RUIDO MATA! *









*Han puesto un nacimiento en el Parque Central, pero no hay proporción entre los animales y las personas, una vaquita minúscula.....hno:*









*Cruzo y voy a la farmacia Arcángel para activar mi teléfono celular, el portero o guachimán le han dado a cuidar a SHAKIRA:lol:*










*Volteo por la calle La Esperanza, y paso por algunas tiendas no muy adornadas:
JOJOJO JOJOJO *










*Lau Chun:*










*Me voy a tomar un cafecito a la Tiendecita Blanca, y a comerme un pastel de manzana o queso:*










*como me gustan los pianos de cola:*


----------



## Lia_01

*Me voy caminando hasta Larcomar:

La decoración sobria y bonita:*




































*Otro día, el primer Domingo de Adviento en la Iglesia San José de los padres alemanes en Miraflores, el altar, la corona de adviento y el coro:*










*Este año trajeron desde Alemania esos tubos para el órgano, ahora se escucha muy bonito:*


----------



## Miraflorino

*LÍA.......REAPARECISTE !!!!....BRAVO !!!!...AHORA SI A TODO VAPOR CON FOTOS VERANIEGAS !!!!!!*

Me contaron que te refugiaste en una islita del Caribe en éstos últimos meses huyendo del interminable invierno limeño... ya voy viendo tus fotos "caribeñas" en el Foro Caribbean !!!!!... Bravo !!!!... 
La verdad que el tan cacareado árbol navideño del Ovalo de Miraflores ni fú ni fá... y el del año pasado nada que ver con esos Mickey Mouse !!!!... me queda por pensar que desde el 2006 hacia atrás,si quizás hayan sido espectaculares ... 
Noto que en la iglesia alemana hay una Cruz del Camino !!!!...


----------



## Inkandrew9

Recièn veo las fotos de la Semana China :crazy: ... bueno ... estan bien bonitas y pues de las ùltimas fotos mostradas, ese cartel de queja ... como que pasa desapercibido ... no cumple su funciòn de llamar la atenciòn .... pero bueno ojalà ya pronto acabe ese martirio. 
Ese arbolito de Saga esta bien anorèxico :lol: ... y pues lo que mas me gustò fue los panes o chokolates con forma de corazòn. :colgate:

Salu2 Lìa


----------



## eduardo90

Jaja me dio risa el cartel de queja...buenas fotos que bien se ve la ciudad con sol:cheers:


----------



## dannyhighrise

Lía, que bueno tenerte de regreso con nuevas fotos miraflorinas :master: 

PD.:Que graciosa y posera es "Shakira" :colgate:


----------



## Aedus

Lia, qué gusto da que volvieras con tus fotos, mostrando el ambiente navideño de Miraflores.


----------

